# Post your most "Metal" pic of yourself and your 6!!!



## WarriorOfMetal

why not? we've got the 7-string version, and i'm sure there are those of us who have more or arguably better 6-string "metal"/live shots, so post them here!


i'll start:

(btw, the Xs on my hand are because i was under 21 when the pics were taken, and that's the venue's indication of under-21-ness)


----------



## Edroz

what an original thread  . 


i'll get some pics up soon


----------



## Michael

Me with my old Jackson and my old band in August last year.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Edroz said:


> what an original thread  .
> 
> 
> i'll get some pics up soon



 well, we've got the "random pics of your X" on both the Standard and Sevenstring sections, so why not? 



(i did copy/paste/edit the thread title though )


----------



## Edroz

some live shots from about 5 years ago with Body Part Trophy Case


----------



## Apophis

awesome photos


----------



## eleven59




----------



## PeteyG




----------



## Jagw

Good memories


----------



## asmegin_slayer

This is the most metal moment for me


----------



## Groff

asmegin_slayer said:


> This is the most metal moment for me



 awesome!


----------



## Randy

Six-Strings


----------



## Groff

Here's a few of me:

(i'm the one in the middle)




















And one more, not metal, but random.  I put on goofy faces in the studio.


----------



## D-EJ915

I guess this one works  more like most sexy


----------



## asmegin_slayer

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess this one works  more like most sexy



Your right! that guitar is sexy!


----------



## JMad81

Heres a couple from my last show that are pretty metal


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

asmegin_slayer said:


> Your right! that guitar is sexy!



 pwnd

I need to get some guitar pics of meh


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

it's a tie between

Contestant A, Contestant B, Contestant C

and

Contestant D!!

Hey eleven59!! Who's the chick in the pictures? She looks purty...


----------



## noodles




----------



## Randy

^
Nice. Fucking. Guitar.


----------



## FortePenance

levelhead86 said:


> Six-Strings



That's fuckin' metal. 

here's me with an effervescent glowing nose @[email protected]"





here's me eating out an Aria strat-copy:


----------



## Shawn

Me when I was 16~






That's all I have.


----------



## psychoticsnoman

didn't work ill try again later


----------



## metalfiend666

noodles said:


>



Dave wins, time to close the thread


----------



## eleven59

All_¥our_Bass;902705 said:


> Hey eleven59!! Who's the chick in the pictures? She looks purty...



My old singer. She's a douchebag, and the main reason the band fell apart. She used to be a good singer, but by the end was so into modelling that the band just turned into an excuse for people to see her on stage, and for her to drink with her friends while we did all the work. We were trying to finish recording our demo, but couldn't get a decent vocal take out of her, she kept changing the words and melodies every take, and kept complaining that we should have been playing shows. 

And she's not that attractive up close, she kind of looks like a cancer patient with how thin and pale she is.


----------



## Randy

Shawn said:


> Me when I was 16~
> 
> That's all I have.



Uber-Retro-Thrash Metal.


----------



## InTheRavensName

eleven59 said:


> And she's not that attractive up close, she kind of looks like a cancer patient with how thin and pale she is.



Burn \m/


----------



## turmoil

probably this





or this


----------



## noodles

levelhead86 said:


> ^
> Nice. Fucking. Guitar.



Thanks, that's my '87 Soloist.






I absolutely love that guitar. It is a pity that I don't really get to play it much anymore, since it is far too nice to live on a wall. It just doesn't have enough strings. It also has frets that are almost part of the fretboard, since I played the shit out of it for about six years straight.


----------



## Buzz762

And, me when I was 16:


----------



## Hcash

These are fun...

My basement:




My friends bedroom:







I really regret selling that guitar.


----------



## SeanC

Michael said:


> Me with my old Jackson and my old band in August last year.












Man Michael the similarity between you and Michael Romeo in that pic is so close its scary. Almost same guitar and almost same name even  


Anyway, here my most metal pic


----------



## Michael

Yeah, I think he's copyin' me.  

Nice Warrior.


----------



## swedenuck

Pretty fun show a few years ago.


----------



## Variant

*My only sixer is a beri... so I hope that don't eliminate me.  Here's some recent obligatory creepy woods action:*


----------



## FortePenance

Fredrik Vai!


----------



## Apophis

^^


----------



## Shotglass

Variant said:


>



You look like you belong on the cover of a cheap romance novel


----------



## Groff

JMad81 said:


>



I did that once with my Jackson RR...

I hit a ceiling fan  Snapped the 1st string. I was still able to play an encore and it was still in tune (Locking nut FTW!)


----------



## noodles

swedenuck said:


>



That's a Heritage, right? I demand more pics.


----------



## noodles

Shawn said:


>



I had the poster version of that shirt. 

Those guitars were nice, except for the POS trem they put on them. I had a buddy with the same model.


----------



## Variant

Shotglass said:


> You look like you belong on the cover of a cheap romance novel



 *It's all about the travels of my 28 5/8" sexer... er sixer.*


----------



## Edroz

maybe not the most "metal" pics of myself, but my blood red B.C. Rich Wrath sure is


----------



## JMad81

TheMissing said:


> I did that once with my Jackson RR...
> 
> I hit a ceiling fan  Snapped the 1st string. I was still able to play an encore and it was still in tune (Locking nut FTW!)



Haha that sucks but atleast you could still play it. I always bring a backup incase I pop a string. I dont think my headstock is that close to the ceiling, it just appears that way cause the picture is taken looking up. Either that or I was buzzin too much to notice how wreckless I was being with my V


----------



## eon

noodles said:


> Thanks, that's my '87 Soloist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love that guitar. It is a pity that I don't really get to play it much anymore, since it is far too nice to live on a wall. It just doesn't have enough strings. It also has frets that are almost part of the fretboard, since I played the shit out of it for about six years straight.


 
How many guitars DO you have, noodles? Such good taste, too!


----------



## Mattmc74

eon said:


> How many guitars DO you have, noodles? Such good taste, too!



Those are all really sweet guitars


----------



## swedenuck

noodles said:


> That's a Heritage, right? I demand more pics.



Just like I seem to re-iterate in all my posts lately, I need someone to send me a damn digital camera or camera in general so I can document my gear exploits. Yeah Noodles, it's an H-150 CM with a Pearly Gates in the neck and a Dimarzio Virtual Vintage in the bridge. In almondburst of course.


----------



## Shotglass

Variant said:


> *It's all about the travels of my 28 5/8" sexer... er sixer.*



I'll have to look for it next time I'm at the dollar store


----------



## DarkKnight369




----------



## JMad81

The system after rules!  Nice pics Dave. It looks like you jumped really high in that one pic.


----------



## Benraldo

I thought this was pretty metal. Short shorts are metal right?


----------



## Aberak

That's wrong on so many levels


----------



## Tristoner7




----------



## Michael

Nice Eclipse.


----------



## Tristoner7

Thanks, dude, Its my main live guitar, I love it.


----------



## Mattmc74

Michael said:


> Nice Eclipse.


----------



## Tristoner7

There's both of my Eclipses. The set neck one is just as badass... in not "badder-asser?


----------



## Shawn

noodles said:


> I had the poster version of that shirt.
> 
> Those guitars were nice, except for the POS trem they put on them. I had a buddy with the same model.



 Yeah, the trem was junk actually. The guitar was black and in very bad shape. I scored it for 50 bucks!  I should've kept it. It made the perfect death metal guitar.


----------



## DarkKnight369

JMad81 said:


> The system after rules!  Nice pics Dave. It looks like you jumped really high in that one pic.




I levitated actually. Chris Angel has nothing on me!


----------



## canuck brian

Me and my RG770. I couldn't find a strap short enough so no chestrocking.


----------



## D-EJ915

dude DOMO FTW!!


----------



## DarkKnight369

Tristoner7 said:


> There's both of my Eclipses. The set neck one is just as badass... in not "badder-asser?"



I just realized you are in Decimation Theory. You must have missed my post a few pages back when I was wearing your bands shirt.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

canuck brian said:


> Me and my RG770. I couldn't find a strap short enough so no chestrocking.



your hoodie is eating your guitar!





...fucking sweet, this thread got stickied! first sticky thread ftw


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

DarkKnight369 said:


> I just realized you are in Decimation Theory. You must have missed my post a few pages back when I was wearing your bands shirt.



i think i bought my Engl from their other guitarist....dude's name is Ansley, that the guy?


----------



## Michael

WarriorOfMetal said:


> your hoodie is eating your guitar!


----------



## ibznorange

WarriorOfMetal said:


> your hoodie is nomming your guitar!



HOLY SHIT THATS AWESOME 

i corrected your english a little bit btw man


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

every time you masturbate, god kills an ibanez


----------



## ibznorange

that would explain why they're still everywhere...


----------



## Ruins

4 years old picture and it is the most metal picture of my self that i have with 6 strings. 
guitar: ibanez prestige s series that belongs to my friend don't remember what model though


----------



## progmetaldan

rockin' away playing TSO at a Christmas gig, my Caparison Horus's first gig outing...






This one is later in the night, temperature dropped an insane amount, hence the addition of leather... And who needs a Steve Vai industrial fan when there's a gale blowing...


----------



## Shawn

Ruins said:


> 4 years old picture and it is the most metal picture of my self that i have with 6 strings.
> guitar: ibanez prestige s series that belongs to my friend don't remember what model though



That's pretty cool.


----------



## Michael

Killer photo, Ruins.


----------



## Michael

Me with my only 6-string atm. 





First guitar.  Needs a re-string, but I don't know how to re-string acoustics. I've only had it restrung once, and that was 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## Ruins

thanks guys 
michael you look like you play in Asesino


----------



## Hcash

Benraldo said:


> I thought this was pretty metal. Short shorts are metal right?



Real men wear short shorts!


----------



## Michael

Ruins said:


> michael you look like you play in Asesino



I do? Why?


----------



## FortePenance

Hcash said:


> Real men wear short shorts!



One day, I will do a show in my orange attire. Once I buy some orange shoes, all i need to do is wear my orange swim shorts, one of many orange t-shirts and my orange socks. And an orange swimming cap just for good measure. I'll be fucking rawkin.


----------



## Ruins

@Michael 
you have that evil look and you hold classic guitar 
you just need big mexican hat 


@Benraldo
dude you have balls to come out on stage like that


----------



## DarkKnight369

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i think i bought my Engl from their other guitarist....dude's name is Ansley, that the guy?



Yep. That is how I know that band, from Ans over at the ESP boards. Ans tends to buy amps, then sell them because they aren't for him. It seems he found happiness with the Framus Cobra though.

Which did he sell you, the SE or Savage? Or maybe he even had a Savage SE at one point. Who knows.


----------



## Stitch

turmoil said:


>



Metal. As. Fuck.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

DarkKnight369 said:


> Yep. That is how I know that band, from Ans over at the ESP boards. Ans tends to buy amps, then sell them because they aren't for him. It seems he found happiness with the Framus Cobra though.
> 
> Which did he sell you, the SE or Savage? Or maybe he even had a Savage SE at one point. Who knows.



he actually had two Savage 120s for a while...i bought one off him, and was told that it was actually the better-sounding of the two, too


----------



## DarkKnight369

Oh yeah, I remember that. He did have two of them and one he said sounded better. I have heard that not all tube amps sounds exactly alike.


----------



## Groff

Shawn said:


> Me when I was 16~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have.



 I thought that was an old pic of Eric Perterson!

Looks especially like the picture of him with the sword on the back of the first Dragonlord CD.


----------



## Alien DNA

How bout that dudes?






Metalllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael

Awesome pic's and Jackson.


----------



## Alien DNA

Sometimes you just have to ham it up for the camera and make yourself laugh!!! Yeah my Jackson is my baby... Dave Mustaine signature-autographed-
..and my Dime Washburn Stealth.....i use it live to keep the dime flame burning for everyone...RIP...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

a few from Friday's show:


----------



## FortePenance

Sweet mang! What guitar is that, it reminds me of a RG550...

also, Alien DNA, those pics are metal  Kinda reminds me of Scott Ian in the first pic.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

FortePenance said:


> Sweet mang! What guitar is that, it reminds me of a RG550...



a rather heavily-modded Charvel CX390


----------



## Mattmc74

That Charvel CX390 is the shit! I love those, they play super nice!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Mattmc74 said:


> That Charvel CX390 is the shit! I love those, they play super nice!



 one of my favorite 6-string necks ever. it's also my favorite-looking of the guitars i own (well, other than the one i'm building...but that will look similar-ish to this one). i'm pretty sure i'll never sell this guitar.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE




----------



## FortePenance

Nick, I keep thinking you look like Vova because of your avatar. 

Nice, DY finishes ftw! And ya still got stock pups in them?


----------



## Mattmc74

WarriorOfMetal said:


> one of my favorite 6-string necks ever. it's also my favorite-looking of the guitars i own (well, other than the one i'm building...but that will look similar-ish to this one). i'm pretty sure i'll never sell this guitar.



Post some pics when you get it all finished! What color is the build guitar going to be?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Mattmc74 said:


> Post some pics when you get it all finished! What color is the build guitar going to be?



photoshop mockup:





white w/ matching headstock, ebony fingerboard with no inlays, white binding, stainless steel frets, 3-ply black/white/black pickguard, black and chrome hardware. the pickups in the mockup picture probably aren't gonna be what i'll use...thinking about Blackouts now.


----------



## -K4G-

IMO if the end of the guitar was'nt RG based, it would look better. IMO though.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

FortePenance said:


> Nick, I keep thinking you look like Vova because of your avatar.
> 
> Nice, DY finishes ftw! And ya still got stock pups in them?



no, im much less handsome 

yeah, its a 1994 totally stock for now.
HOPEFULLY with some bkp's in the future, or some dimarzios...but for now i dont mind the pickups


----------



## Mattmc74

WarriorOfMetal said:


> photoshop mockup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white w/ matching headstock, ebony fingerboard with no inlays, white binding, stainless steel frets, 3-ply black/white/black pickguard, black and chrome hardware. the pickups in the mockup picture probably aren't gonna be what i'll use...thinking about Blackouts now.


----------



## Pewtershmit

I am the metal


----------



## FortePenance

Sexy, mate. 

Reissue or original eh?


----------



## Pewtershmit

reissue, plays pretty awesome. I think If it had an AANJ I would never need a new guitar ever again.


----------



## Toshiro

About as metal as I can get in my jam/PC room:


----------



## Shawn

Toshiro said:


> About as metal as I can get in my jam/PC room:



I've always liked that guitar. Cool pic.  Cool posters too.


----------



## Pewtershmit

oh I forgot to mention

her name is sandy


as she is desert yellow. and my name being danny, made the perfect fit. 


OMG GREASE REFERENCE


----------



## Michael

Nice RG550.


----------



## FortePenance

Pewtershmit said:


> oh I forgot to mention
> 
> her name is sandy
> 
> 
> as she is desert yellow. and my name being danny, made the perfect fit.
> 
> 
> OMG GREASE REFERENCE



Look at me
I'm Sandra Dee
Lousy with virginity
Get into bed before I am wed?
I can't! I'm Sanda Dee!

Lol, that's a great name for your git. Suits it well. I demand a video of you playing a guitar rendition of any song from Grease on it.


----------



## Edroz

some more old pics with the Soloist


----------



## Apophis

Cool


----------



## canuck brian

Here's me at some shitty battle of the bands about.....14 years ago? I felt weird chestrocking a warlock. That's an LA Series warlock, real floyd, EMG's....I really miss this guitar but I ended up selling it for abotu 200 bucks. STUPID. Also - that's not my amp. The venue wouldn't let us actually use 4x12's.


----------



## Brainkrieg

Pre-coitus but post-party at New Year's, 2007







Duz am win?


----------



## -K4G-

holy fuck....


----------



## Zepp88

wow.


----------



## Michael




----------



## FortePenance

Bald guy with a KXK V? 

I want to see some Ballsovchaos!


----------



## Mogwaii

My mind, my fragile little mind!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Lee

I really didn't need to see that


----------



## ibznorange

holy shit, for a second i thought that was noodles


----------



## Mattmc74

I could have lived the rest of my life without seeing that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

ibznorange said:


> holy shit, for a second i thought that was noodles


----------



## Elijah




----------



## WarriorOfMetal




----------



## NiCkMiLnE

Brainkrieg said:


> Pre-coitus but post-party at New Year's, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duz am win?



im quoting that to bring it on another page


----------



## Matt Crooks

Here's a couple from the Keep It True festival....


----------



## D-EJ915

brainkrieg  wow


----------



## Michael

WarriorOfMetal said:


>



Very metal picture.


----------



## metalfiend666

Matt Crooks said:


> Here's a couple from the Keep It True festival....



Nice Rhoads Matt


----------



## Matt Crooks

metalfiend666 said:


> Nice Rhoads Matt



Thanks. I even had it polished and the fretboard oiled!


----------



## metalfiend666

Matt Crooks said:


> Thanks. I even had it polished and the fretboard oiled!



Polished? Seriously? That's got to be a first for you hasn't it? 

[action=metalfiend666]thinks Matt must be ill.[/action]


----------



## HighGain510

Dig those pics Matt!  That Jackson looks gorgeous! Is it a blue metalflake?


----------



## Matt Crooks

metalfiend666 said:


> Polished? Seriously? That's got to be a first for you hasn't it?
> 
> [action=metalfiend666]thinks Matt must be ill.[/action]



 I usually clean 'em up before playing live, just not when they're kicking around the studio. I haven't cleaned it since that show though, and it's disgusting! There are pieces of hair stuck in dried sweat on it!

[action=Matt Crooks]thanks James for his concerns about my health.[/action]



HighGain510 said:


> Dig those pics Matt!  That Jackson looks gorgeous! Is it a blue metalflake?



Thanks. It's what Jackson calls "Interference". It changes color depending on the angle at which you view it. It goes from blue to purple to gold. There's actually a VW bug in NoVA that's painted the same color!


----------



## HighGain510

That's awesome! I'd love to swing by sometime if you'd be cool with that. I can bring some Thorn and Carvin action too!  That blue color when the light hit it is just pure win.


----------



## noodles

That one is nothing next to the tribal Rhoads. It's probably the best guitar he owns.


----------



## Matt Crooks

HighGain510 said:


> That's awesome! I'd love to swing by sometime if you'd be cool with that. I can bring some Thorn and Carvin action too!  That blue color when the light hit it is just pure win.



I am planning on having a NoVA SS gathering towards the end of the summer...



noodles said:


> That one is nothing next to the tribal Rhoads. It is the best guitar he owns.



Fixed.


----------



## noodles

Matt Crooks said:


> I am planning on having a NoVA SS gathering towards the end of the summer...



Should I bring just the Roadster, or the cab, too?

I'll have to get Todd to bring R005 and the Stiletto II with him.


----------



## Matt Crooks

noodles said:


> Should I bring just the Roadster, or the cab, too?
> 
> I'll have to get Todd to bring R005 and the Stiletto II with him.




Roadster - yes, cab - maybe, since I have the identical cab, though it has a few more years of breaking in on it.

R005 - No, it won't leave!


----------



## Loomer

DIS MAH EVUL FACE


----------



## Shawn

WarriorOfMetal said:


>



Killer pic. That Charvel is badass too.


----------



## LordGrendel

This is my '99 MIJ Ibanez S470BOL (Has been my number one since the purchase in '99), I have some other Ibanez's that I will post when I get a chance...

MySpace.com - Mathew Pike - Niagara Falls, New York - Progressive / Metal / Acoustic - www.myspace.com/mathewpike


MySpace.com - Parental Guidance - NIAGARA FALLS, New York - Metal / Progressive / Melodramatic Popular Song - www.myspace.com/parentalguidancemusic


----------



## Valeck

Behooooold !


----------



## Michael

Nice.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


>



Killer pic and killer guitar.


----------



## playstopause

Ryan, you don't look like yourself!  Is that an old pic?


----------



## Michael

August last year with my old band and old Jackson:


----------



## jerm

FUCK YA...



or


----------



## Michael

Sweet shirt.


----------



## jerm

Michael said:


> Sweet shirt.


Haha thanks man


----------



## Ryan

playstopause said:


> Ryan, you don't look like yourself!  Is that an old pic?



Yeh that was like 5 years ago ;D


----------



## D-EJ915

ryan is sexier now


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> ryan is sexier now



Sexy motherfucker.


----------



## HighGain510

D-EJ915 said:


> ryan is sexier now



 <3 I told him no more long hair!


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Shawn

jerm said:


> FUCK YA...
> 
> 
> 
> or



Killer pics!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

this next one from the same show would be so much more awesome if it wasn't so blurry


----------



## LordGrendel

...After tracking all night, now that's "Metal"...


----------



## jerm

Shawn said:


> Killer pics!


 Thanks a lot man!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

a couple from tonight's show in NH...in one of the least "metal" looking rooms i've ever played a show in 

also, first time i've played this guitar and amp for a show since November '07....was kind of a nice change 






pickslide!


----------



## FortePenance

My friend has that shirt.


----------



## Shawn

Badass pics, Ari. I like that Charvel too.


----------



## -K4G-

nice truck.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

KillForGod said:


> nice truck.


Epic lolz. 

Also, way to be chest rockin' (nipple ridin') that razorback.


----------



## Randy

The gun+guitar pic. is priceless.


----------



## LordGrendel

WHOA YAY!!!


----------



## Ryan

lol yah but DBD would totally appreciate those pics


----------



## Sebastian

Thats an awesome guitar you got there Hauch


----------



## Zepp88

HAUCH said:


>



I approve


----------



## Jormundgand

Some pics of me from a gig I had with my band Rapacious Ravishment two days ago:


----------



## Ryan

Welcome 
Now let's see...

Pointy guitar - check.
Foggy woods - check.
Black BDUs - check.


----------



## FortePenance

Almost regret sanding down the finish...

nah. =p


----------



## playstopause

^

Where's the "yourself" part?


----------



## FortePenance

Lol, I realized after I posted that I had chose the wrong thread. 

To make up for it:









Lulz. And here's back when I had a bowlcut >_____>





Is that "yourself" enough for you.


----------



## playstopause

FortePenance said:


> Is that "yourself" enough for you.



That will do, thank you.


----------



## Mogwaii

I'm not very metal but I do enjoy a good rock session


----------



## Shawn

FortePenance said:


> Lulz. And here's back when I had a bowlcut >_____>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that "yourself" enough for you.


Nice Suffocation shirt. Breeding The Spawn =


----------



## FortePenance

Hells yeah man. 

The back of the shirt says Effigy of the Forgotten though.


----------



## pustraks




----------



## hairychris

This one's 2 1/2 years old. When I had hair. And was gigging. And owned that particular guitar!


----------



## TimSE

pustraks said:


>



MUTHER FUCKING BUBBLES


----------



## Lozek

hairychris said:


> This one's 2 1/2 years old. When I had hair. And was gigging. And owned that particular guitar!



You know this is not 'the most' metal picture there is of you. I believe there is a photo of my handiwork which is much more metal


----------



## hairychris

If you mean the ones _after_ I fell over later in that show then I don't know what you mean.... 

And as for the hair then wrong thread for that!! Those are safely off-line for now!


----------



## Lozek

hairychris said:


> And as for the hair then wrong thread for that!! Those are safely off-line for now!



Your copies are.........


----------



## MikeH

Just messing around with my 5470 when I just got it. My friend took this picture and it's been my main pic on the internet. Haha.


----------



## Despised_0515

HAUCH said:


>


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Rachmaninoff

Good one


----------



## Jalapeno




----------



## FortePenance

That's fucking brutal. 

Playing shirtless ftw.


----------



## jrabin93

asmegin_slayer said:


>



Nice picture of KISS


----------



## Scootman1911

FortePenance said:


> That's fucking brutal.
> 
> Playing shirtless ftw.


Of course you like a guy playing guitar shirtless


----------



## FortePenance

Yes because I like the cool breeze on man nipples.


----------



## noodleplugerine

Back when I had hair...


----------



## Mattmc74

Its not very Metal but it's the only pic I have.


----------



## Distracter

Just like Tony McAlpine right there!


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Jalapeno said:


>


w00t one of the best ones here!!


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

<a href="http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=1345848&albumID=900634&imageID=14913280"><img src="http://hotlink.myspacecdn.com/images01/100/18b04d1e4e4ebf41b449e3886e0625cf/m.jpg" alt="" /></a>

MySpace

edit: how the Fu%^$&*ck do i put pics up on here :/


----------



## Obscura

Use magic.


----------



## Sebastian

Metal or not.. for sure different


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

Obscura said:


> Use magic.



damn you and your magic!!!!!

actually it is more of a


----------



## himikalka

eightballhemhorrage said:


> damn you and your magic!!!!!
> 
> actually it is more of a



it looks like the guitar melts down to his leg


----------



## D-EJ915

that paintjob is nuts


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

D-EJ915 said:


> that paintjob is nuts





thanks!!! did that one @ work. i also have a GLOW IN THE DARK prs B.M. SE







btw...that guitar is WAY diff now than it is there. now has a custom wound PRS pickup in the bridge and a single coil sustainer system in the neck.

=


----------



## Zoltta

Poor Agile lol.....not mine but still metal


----------



## Loomer

Yeah, it's webcam posing, but I still think it's pretty RAWK:


----------



## s_k_mullins

Sorry for the shitty cell phone pics...


----------



## Sebastian

^ Is that an ESP ?


----------



## FortePenance

Zoltta said:


> Poor Agile lol.....not mine but still metal



Wow dude. What happened?


----------



## Obscura

Looks like the guitar broke.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Sebastian said:


> ^ Is that an ESP ?


 
Its an ESP Ltd EC-1000... great guitar for such a low price.


----------



## Sebastian

Oh yeah  didnt recognize t at the beginning...


----------



## Spoongirl

Not metal at all, and with a RG I once had. At work right now. Bored as hell. 
God I need a camera!

x.x


----------



## Distracter

Metaaal! \,,/


----------



## shadowlife

Distracter said:


>



This picture kicks ass


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JBroll

You don't look like your avatar...

Jeff


----------



## JBroll

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88

Distracter said:


> Metaaal! \,,/


Loomis hair!



JBroll said:


> Jeff





That rules, but I see no guitar.


----------



## JBroll

You can actually see it to the left.

I just felt like stretching the rules a little.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88

That thing next to your elbow?


----------



## JBroll

Little bit of Ibanez headstock.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88

I've never heard of this "Htedagem"


----------



## mindstorm

Zepp88 said:


> I've never heard of this "Htedagem"



Apparently that guy Kciredrob Shric plays guitar for them


----------



## D-EJ915

JBroll said:


> You don't look like your avatar...
> 
> Jeff


I take pics of a guy who lives next door


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Brainkrieg said:


> Pre-coitus but post-party at New Year's, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duz am win?



Just Thought I'd Bring this up again...ya know...just to say...









SWEET.........MERCYFUL........CHRIST...MAN!!!!


----------



## MikeH

mindstorm said:


> Apparently that guy Kciredrob Shric plays guitar for them



You suck at reverse spelling. It should be Kciredorb Sirhc.


----------



## mindstorm

Ibz_rg said:


> You suck at reverse spelling. It should be Kciredorb Sirhc.


----------



## Distracter




----------



## D-EJ915

oooohhhhhhhhhhh awesome picture


----------



## Jesse

HAUCH said:


>




OK I give this the official most metal pic.... Its pretty much my every weekend. Guitars, metal and trucks.


----------



## moshwitz

Sup? 
I don't have any very recent but,,,what the hell I'll bite,, here is a couple of me playing and sweating my ass off

















and this one





MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Ze Kink

Playing Strapping Young Lad there 

The shirt is super tight and too small for me, and it says "Get ready girls, here I come!" on it. Now what could be more metal than that?


----------



## Jesse

poster boys for metals worst case scenario.


----------



## Shawn

Ze Kink said:


> Playing Strapping Young Lad there
> 
> The shirt is super tight and too small for me, and it says "Get ready girls, here I come!" on it. Now what could be more metal than that?



Killer dreads.


----------



## MorbidTravis

Michael said:


> Me with my old Jackson and my old band in August last year.



you look like shawn lane when he played guitar, i hope you dont take offence to it, but it looks awesome lol.


----------



## Sebastian

I know, i know... its not my guitar... this pic was taken at a guitar fair last year in Cracow.

Im "happy" playing my "dream" guitar ... 
Its a LTD jh-200 Hanneman


----------



## Annihilist

My wife caught me being metal in our living room. <_<


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Best I have :/


----------



## goth_fiend

really hella old, about 3 years ago I wager, but brutal nonetheless.


----------



## shadowlife

DrewsifStalin said:


> Best I have :/



Nothing's more metal than rocking it in bare feet


----------



## XeoFLCL

I guess this is metal enough


----------



## wammy_bar

Michael said:


> Me with my old Jackson and my old band in August last year.



you look like the kid from the "i wanna rock" video by twisted sister.

that's awesome


----------



## DrewsifStalin

shadowlife said:


> Nothing's more metal than rocking it in bare feet



hahaha Yeah!


----------



## Demanufacture

Shawn said:


> Me when I was 16~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have.



grow that perty hair back


----------



## Toshiro

Cliche bedroom metal pics(part 2):


----------



## Inazone

These are pretty recent, from the past couple of months. I haven't gigged with my 7s yet, so I guess this is the thread for me . . .











These are a little older . . .


----------



## Shawn

Demanufacture said:


> grow that perty hair back



 I know, huh?


----------



## Shawn

Inazone said:


> These are pretty recent, from the past couple of months. I haven't gigged with my 7s yet, so I guess this is the thread for me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a little older . . .



Killer pics. That Jackson is badass too.


----------



## Gregk

I'm under there somewhere


----------



## Shawn

Gregk said:


> I'm under there somewhere



Cool pic.  Gotta love Strats.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## possumkiller

well here is a couple pics of me in the ol home studio with my ol esp custom shop kh4 with ebony board and skully inlays and my own home made black pickguard made from a desert eagle pistol case lol. and one really old one from 98 when i was 14 or 15 with my very first guitar. a bently series 10 flying v from the 80s. i did the paint myself.


----------



## possumkiller

oh and a couple ones from here in iraq with my ASM pro that i LOVE! that thing was the biggest suprise. i like it better than my 3600 dollar bernie rico custom. just for shits and giggles a couple with my rgr1570 and rico. oh and the other dude is my friend adam. we learned to play together and he is the other guitarist/keyboardist/bassist/drummer/vocalist/producer/artwork maker. we have learned to do pretty much everything ourselves since we dont have the rest of a band lol. and yes that IS a ZYKLON tattoo lol.


----------



## mikernaut

ASM better then the Rico? That sounds like silly talk 

But on a interesting note, that Rico was inspiration for one I am having built, but with a few changes.


----------



## D-EJ915

sweet man, those ASMs look nice


----------



## possumkiller

i didnt say it was better i just like it better. especially for the money. i was just pretty disappointed when i finally got to play it when i went home on midtour leave. its beautiful for sure but i dunno, i know when i like a guitar because i play better. the bernie rico not so much lol. im probly going to sell it when i get back home. along with my gibson v (its a 3 pickup faded that has had everything but the wood and frets and inlays swapped out, black hardware screws and all, tone pros, sperzels, and a single 81 in the bridge with a single volume) it looks badass but it only has 22 frets, it has a rosewood fretboard, and for originally costing 830 freakin dollars the craftsmanship is on par with an 8th graders woodshop project. lol anyway, that and my rg2550gk and my edwards transparent black satin EXP are all gonna go. im getting 2 possibly 3 8s and another 7 and modding my current 7 to 27" and junk and ill keep 2 6s my asm pro and my edwards alexi arrowhead.


----------



## Cetanu

I miss the hair. I miss the house this was in. Hell, I even miss the Marshall. Not so much on the KE3 though...These were two years ago, my sophomore year.




This is three years ago, my freshman year. I dearly miss that Mockingbird....and the hair...




Hehe this is all the way back in eighth grade. Wow I was fucking awesome. RR3 was alright.


----------



## possumkiller

this is definitly not me lol. this is my crazy ass cousin.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Cetanu said:


> Hehe this is all the way back in eighth grade. Wow I was fucking awesome. RR3 was alright.



 that is so metal bro.



Annihilist said:


> My wife caught me being metal in our living room. <_<



you mean, she witnessed...or...beheld...LOL


----------



## Duraesu




----------



## Tukaar

Me during one of Thorr-axe's driveway jams.


----------



## playstopause

^

SG's


----------



## Minoin




----------



## abyssalservant

Inazone . . . Nice. And um. This is probably a moment of incredibly belated observation, but I'll see you at Heathen Crusade.

Cetanu . . . you, also, need to grow back that pretty hair


----------



## SteveDendura

Here's a pic of Paul playing with a cast on his pick arm, that's metal! And a pic of myself at a show somewhere.


----------



## ihave27frets




----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven

nice hair, pal!


----------



## mikernaut

I think " Ihave27frets" wins, those are insanely metal pics


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## failshredder

Hey. First post here, fothermuckers.











Yeah, it's an Alexi, bite me. I'll get a 7 eventually, especially if I can eBay the Alexi for enough to help cover a Loomis or Agile.  (Fuck you, impulse purchases!)


----------



## dicu

most of the pictures are from this summer when we opened for testament and kreator.


----------



## eleven59

^ Awesome pics, that guitar is sexy, what is it?


----------



## dicu

it's a johnson 6 string baritone


----------



## FortePenance

2nd picture is badass.


----------



## -K4G-

Cool pics. Thought Dime was rocking out a Les Paul.


----------



## Oguz286

I can't decide between:






and:






I'm 22 btw...


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Get a Washburn/Dean Dime and you can easily find a job as a Dimebag Darrel cover.


dicu said:


>


----------



## dicu

actualy i was considering one of those deans .


----------



## fateofthorns666

pic of my new caparison (not very metal) and my old alexi (glad i got rid of it)


----------



## hufschmid

do virtual guitars count? 
if so i have some bad ass picture of my avatar and my virtual replica work here 

hell yeah with a cigar and a suit


----------



## PlagueX1

Wtf? Lol nice.


----------



## hufschmid

PlagueX1 said:


> Wtf? Lol nice.



people dont know this much about my work but i also specialise in 3d creation and I build 3d replicas of my guitars in sl and sell them to live streamers around the world true my virtual shop... its great promo for real brands like me... i'm available if any brands would like their guitars to get replicated....


----------



## Blaserius

Me with my Gibson V


----------



## dicu

some new ones from last night gig :


















and this one, but it's a shame it came out so blury:


----------



## Zac

At my band's last gig:





It doesn't feature a guitar, but it's still rather metal:


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

I'm not feelin' the metal you guys. Gonna have a remedy this problem...


----------



## eleven59

^ Nice pics, but I think there's lots of metal in this thread, not sure how you managed to miss it.


----------



## hufschmid

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I'm not feelin' the metal you guys. Gonna have a remedy this problem...



those pics are epic!


----------



## JBroll

eleven59 said:


> ^ Nice pics, but I think there's lots of metal in this thread, not sure how you managed to miss it.



Indeed. Considering the last post before his had a Viking helmet and an axe, if he's 'not feeling the metal' it's time for a visit to the doctor.

Jeff


----------



## JaxonWithAnX

LOL i was like 13 when this was taken w/ my ESP M-1000


----------



## Anton

Half drunk,In a middle of a sweep probably...a big "boo boo" on my finger...fucking shit


----------



## XeoFLCL

One of the few pics where 
1: my face is visible
2: I don't have the death metal face on 






EDIT: HOLY SHIT ANOTHER ONE?


----------



## Pedro

For the lulz





And a decent one...kinda...


----------



## -Cetanu-

5-6 years ago


----------



## Thin_Ice_77




----------



## 7StringedBeast

I can't decide which one is the most metal. Both are at the same place, same festival, with my former band In Nomine - first one is 2002, 2nd is 2003.

1st Pic I was using my customized Epi Fly-V 1967 model that I bought in 1997 (a year after I started playing guitar), was a really nice metal-looking guitar, all black (including pickguard) w/ chrome hardware and a chrome pentagram between the pickups  (you can see a part of it if you look close). It had dimarzios, both super distortion, was tuned to C# and sounded heavy as hell. I miss this guitar, was my first axe.






2nd Pic I was using a Tagima Zero (it's a Brazilian guitar manufacturer, used by Kiko Loureiro and others), I did not like it at all and the best thing I ever did was selling this piece of crap.


----------



## wiretap

Here's a few more recent show pictures..


----------



## winterlover

for old band a while ago








another






havin evil fun in corpsepaint

pretty metals i hope, and no, the inverted cross isn't floating in the air...or is it???


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Me showing the Bich who's boss.

Not sure who worked the lights, it might have been Satan, I dunno.


----------



## XeoFLCL

New 6 string metal pic?


----------



## mikecallaway

throwin down with my Peavey V Type. 
I love that guitar. but I honestly . I havent played it since I bought my 7. 
I even gutted the jack and volume pot for the 7.


----------



## Hybrid138

My face isn't very metal


----------



## Obscura

Zac said:


> At my band's last gig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't feature a guitar, but it's still rather metal:



Hey man, Cale here. Fancy seeing you here lawl.


----------



## Nick

one from my old band with my esp then one from my new with my caparison


----------



## Benraldo

few pics from our show in Montana


----------



## Fenrisulfr

God I miss my RGA121 

;_;


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Gibson Goth Explorer








ESP M-II Deluxe.... miss that one.





Vintage V100 Icon LP copy


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

The cheesemiester, in his bathroom


----------



## splinter8451

Am I winrar? Haha sittin in my dorm not even plugged into my amp just chillin. 

Pink pants are pretty dang metal.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Cheesebuiscit - Do you know you spelled biscuit wrong?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Herb Dorklift said:


> Cheesebuiscit - Do you know you spelled biscuit wrong?



 Yes its intentional I've been using the name for years. Guarantees that no one has the name when I go to a forum or game and has my little flavor to it.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Yes its intentional I've been using the name for years. Guarantees that no one has the name when I go to a forum or game and has my little flavor to it.


 
Ah, good work


----------



## Sang-Drax

splinter8451 said:


> Am I winrar? Haha sittin in my dorm not even plugged into my amp just chillin.
> 
> Pink pants are pretty dang metal.



Definitely full of win.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

[url="http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv261/HerbieTheRadDorklift/5-2.jpg"]5




[/URL]





[url="http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv261/HerbieTheRadDorklift/2-4.jpg"]8



















[/URL]

Think that's enough for now 
http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv261/HerbieTheRadDorklift/1-5.jpg


----------



## jamesmafyew

Rosetta, back in August





previous November


----------



## Barma

one little pic)))))


----------



## King Fisher

An insanely old pic back from when I performed in my garden with a couple of mates and my long hair.


----------



## playstopause

^

Love the amp set-up.


----------



## Toshiro

Normal pose:





Super cheesy pose:


----------



## Wi77iam

you have ginormous hands, sir. 
clips clips !! there's a GH50L for sale here in Australia for pretty cheap, can it pull off some Loomis-esque tones?


----------



## Toshiro

Wi77iam said:


> you have ginormous hands, sir.
> clips clips !! there's a GH50L for sale here in Australia for pretty cheap, can it pull off some Loomis-esque tones?



It's more "Marshall" than "Mesa". With a boost in front and an EQ in the loop it can pwn though.

Here's a mic'ed up 7 string video of my rig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bObL4-q3P9k


----------



## Wi77iam

Cheers  for that


----------



## D-EJ915

that guitar looks tight man


----------



## Toshiro

D-EJ915 said:


> that guitar looks tight man



Thanks!  

It feels great too, very comfy to play standing up. I don't have to wear it real high to play it either.


----------



## Marlon

This is about as metal as I can get, don't know if it is enough though


----------



## King Fisher

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Love the amp set-up.


Haha, don't think it's possible to have a more awkward poor mans set up than what's right there. Trying to project to 20 people in my garden


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Sang-Drax

Not that metal with such short hair, huh?


----------



## Justin Bailey

you kind of look like a whiter david blaine


----------



## Sang-Drax

Justin Bailey said:


> you kind of look like a whiter david blaine



Albeit without supernatural powers 

I was compared to the guys from Cynic and Necrophagist in some other thread


----------



## Justin Bailey

haha yeah I can kind of see a little bit of masvidal


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Wi77iam said:


> you have ginormous hands, sir.
> clips clips !! there's a GH50L for sale here in Australia for pretty cheap, can it pull off some Loomis-esque tones?



Opeth use them and Tony Iommi has used them for decades, though not the GH amps in particular, but just your average 60's 70's 100 watt Brittish Laneys! I love the tone of a Laney tube amp - not as tight as a Mesa, but really wild.


----------



## Toshiro

CrushingAnvil said:


> Opeth use them and Tony Iommi has used them for decades, though not the GH amps in particular, but just your average 60's 70's 100 watt Brittish Laneys! I love the tone of a Laney tube amp - not as tight as a Mesa, but really wild.



That depends on the Mesa, a Recto is way looser than my Laney.


----------



## ittoa666

Gotta love SLAYER!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Sang-Drax said:


> View attachment 10877
> 
> 
> Not that metal with such short hair, huh?



 This pic is so weird I would swear it was a screenshot from a videogame. I don't know why it just looks like its 3d to me and not real xD


----------



## Sang-Drax

Cheesebuiscut said:


> This pic is so weird I would swear it was a screenshot from a videogame. I don't know why it just looks like its 3d to me and not real xD



It does, doesn't it? It was shot with a fancy camera with 2 flashes in different directions and stuff... this girl's a great photographer: Flickr: Karen Ferreira's Photostream


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Skinny jeans are metal >_>


----------



## Gren

Just being metal on the beach.


----------



## SeanC

Heres a pretty metal one from a while back. I'm pretty sure we were playing some Death when this was taken so I was probably pulling a gnarly Chuck scream 





And heres a couple from the most recent show we played


----------



## Sang-Drax

Gren said:


> Just being metal on the beach.



It's like a death metal hippie!


----------



## Gren

Sang-Drax said:


> It's like a death metal hippie!



gr1m tepee and blackened sand


----------



## Xiphos68

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=397211123&albumID=1593643&imageID=23035800

Love this guitar. This was at Showcase at my school.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

That guitar looks like a toy on you 

I'm kidding, it's pretty sweet.

Mine-


----------



## Inazone

Got some new pics from a couple of July gigs, and I think they're pretty damned metal . . .


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Some shots of me and my Gibson.


----------



## dewy

uber metalz


----------



## armageddonmetal

I may as well jump in here. Here are a few from the past few years.....





With my Peavey





I windmill a lot





Br00tal Claw





It used to be somewhat of a contest to see which band member could make the nastiest br00tal face on stage and actually get it photographed. I won...





With my ESP Eclipse II





I always liked this one cause it looks like my head just snapped off





Classic horns


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Finally did my first show with the band! My second show ever 






Yeah, my guitar is THAT high.

Rockin the Q-tuners!


----------



## Sang-Drax

*@armageddonmetal:* the brutal face one is epic! 

*@Cheesebuiscut:* nipplerocker!


----------



## xschuldinerx

dewy said:


> uber metalz



What model Schecter is that? its the first one ive seen that i truely think is awsome


----------



## lobee

xschuldinerx said:


> What model Schecter is that? its the first one ive seen that i truely think is awsome


+1


----------



## Bobmaldad




----------



## D-EJ915

xschuldinerx said:


> What model Schecter is that? its the first one ive seen that i truely think is awsome


looks like a prototype blackjack atx sunset custom, they also did some avengers, 006 and the s-1


----------



## lobee

D-EJ915 said:


> looks like a prototype blackjack atx sunset custom, they also did some avengers, 006 and the s-1



So, I take it they're kind of rare then? I'm having a hard time finding any info, and I've never been interested in Schecters so I know next to nothing about the brand. 

I love the yellow binding(did they run out of gaudy abalone?) and the reversed inline headstock. Their 3x3 headstock shape doesn't appeal to me. Combine all that with the satin black finish and lone 12th fret inlay and I'm in love. Why don't Schecter make more guitars like this?


----------



## dewy

lobee said:


> So, I take it they're kind of rare then? I'm having a hard time finding any info, and I've never been interested in Schecters so I know next to nothing about the brand.
> 
> I love the yellow binding(did they run out of gaudy abalone?) and the reversed inline headstock. Their 3x3 headstock shape doesn't appeal to me. Combine all that with the satin black finish and lone 12th fret inlay and I'm in love. Why don't Schecter make more guitars like this?




Yeah, it was a prototype from DCGL, as far as I'm aware its the only one. It came stock with Duncan Designed Blackouts, so I stuck some real ones in there. I was bummed they didn't make any Sunset models other than the Hellraiser/Deluxe ones with Floyd Roses (and only for a year), but at the same time mine is still unique


----------



## lobee

dewy said:


> Yeah, it was a prototype from DCGL, as far as I'm aware its the only one. It came stock with Duncan Designed Blackouts, so I stuck some real ones in there. I was bummed they didn't make any Sunset models other than the Hellraiser/Deluxe ones with Floyd Roses (and only for a year), but at the same time mine is still unique



Well shit. Congrats then! It figures that the ONE Schecter I actually like is the guitar they only made ONE of.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Rocking with a cello bow!


----------



## Guitar Nymph

^  Intense


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## Kayzer




----------



## Thin_Ice_77

More 'metal' ones than that to come.


----------



## Gimble Lock

Taken from a horrible yet fun school Battle of the Bands. gotta love the pro matching wristbands.


----------



## ugg im kyle




----------



## Thin_Ice_77




----------



## xiphoscesar

Thin_Ice_77 said:


>


 



haircut=not metal at all


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

xiphoscesar said:


> haircut=not metal at all


Yeah, well...


----------



## Gimble Lock

you kerrrazay scene kids.


----------



## xiphoscesar

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Yeah, well...


 

sorry man i just hate _*scene kids *_


----------



## hubbell1202

haircut=emo


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Not metal enough.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

xiphoscesar said:


> sorry man i just hate _*scene kids *_


How am I a scene kid?

Emo kid, I'd accept.


----------



## playstopause

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> How am I a scene kid?
> 
> Emo kid, I'd accept.



Nevermind the fucking stupid comments. Just be yourself.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> How am I a scene kid?
> 
> Emo kid, I'd accept.



don't worry about it dude you looked badass in the pics.

and personally I hate kids who accept the term 'scene'

The emo look and attitude has always been the same and just because you call it scene doesn't make it stop being emo. Just because you call a leg a foot doesn't mean it stops being a leg.


----------



## Gimble Lock

Cheesebuiscut said:


> don't worry about it dude you looked badass in the pics.
> 
> and personally I hate kids who accept the term 'scene'
> 
> The emo look and attitude has always been the same and just because you call it scene doesn't make it stop being emo. Just because you call a leg a foot doesn't mean it stops being a leg.



I always thought that emo was worse than scene, per se?

I wish emo still meant emotive hardcore. such an underapreciated genre


----------



## JBroll

Neither are as bad as people who use 'per se' in a place where it's useless and senseless, but there was a genre called 'emo' that didn't suck before the New Wave of Stupid Fucking Teenagers turned it into whiny garbage.

Jeff


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Gimble Lock said:


> I always thought that emo was worse than scene, per se?
> 
> I wish emo still meant emotive hardcore. such an underapreciated genre



If you look at scene for what it is (an attitude) I would say its worse.

as cyanide and happiness put it:

See there's emo people that want to kill themselves, 
but then there's scene people who make everybody else want to kill themselves.


----------



## DDDorian

You know what's worse? Cyclical, off-topic bullshit that distracts from important topics like camwhoring with cool guitars. The thread is asking for your _most_ metal photo - if being a befringed dork moping in front of the mirror or whatever doesn't fit your personal criteria then PM them with nude pictures of Halford or something and move on.


----------



## xiphoscesar

thin ice77
seroiusly dude i bet ur a good player
but get rid off the hair bro


----------



## Sang-Drax

xiphoscesar said:


> thin ice77
> seroiusly dude i bet ur a good player
> but get rid off the hair bro



I think it looks quite cool.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

xiphoscesar said:


> thin ice77
> seroiusly dude i bet ur a good player
> but get rid off the hair bro


The hair makes me a good player. I'm like MAB.



Sang-Drax said:


> I think it looks quite cool.


Thank you sir.


----------



## xiphoscesar

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> The hair makes me a good player. I'm like MAB.
> 
> 
> Thank you sir.


 
haha u wish


----------



## diancarlom

this was taken 2 years ago... \m/


----------



## JohnIce

Some even MORE metal pics! Unleash the viking!!







... um yeah. But seriously. I'm bad ass! Honest!


----------



## liamh

xiphoscesar said:


> thin ice77
> seroiusly dude i bet ur a good player
> but get rid off the hair bro


Yeah man, you're not metal if you don't look like this:






/sarcasm


----------



## Sang-Drax

JohnIce said:


> Some even MORE metal pics! Unleash the viking!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... um yeah. But seriously. I'm bad ass! Honest!



These are totally metal, but where's your 6?


----------



## JohnIce

Sang-Drax said:


> These are totally metal, but where's your 6?


 
It got in the way of my cleavage, had to ditch it. *shrugs*



liamh said:


> Yeah man, you're not metal if you don't look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarcasm


 
No hair is the new long hair!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I want a wall built out of half stacks to play in front of *sniff*


----------



## liamh

It's ok man, we all do


----------



## meisterjager




----------



## Randy

I love that Fernandes.


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Sorry, I'm not exactly the most "metal" looking guy in the world...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

JP, that is still a rad picture


----------



## ralphy1976

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Sorry, I'm not exactly the most "metal" looking guy in the world...



Maybe not, but you got the Kirk Hammet's right hand sticky on!!!!! so oyu are METALZ!!!


----------



## hutch3d

This was back in the hair metal days, I think 1987 or so...Dude, I'm old...


----------



## ralphy1976

charvel 6 with Bon jovi hairdo to SC-607B nice transition there!!!

awesome pic!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Back from when I had long hair.


----------



## ralphy1976

that's a pretty wicked pic!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

CrushingAnvil said:


>



You do know those guitars don't have strings on right?


----------



## ralphy1976

i thought about posting this exact though, but i figured that they'd knew about it....or did they?!!!

and the Floyds are missing too!!!

but the dude with the balck Ts has got one hell of a reach!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> You do know those guitars don't have strings on right?



Yeah  I broke a personal record today! I took all the bullshit stain crap off my Ibanez' fingerboard with turpentine, jew'd all the lemon oil out of the applicator pen I bought 2 years ago and managed to get the fingerboard looking awesome again  put together 80% of a set of strings and set her up, intonated her...all in an hour 



ralphy1976 said:


> i thought about posting this exact though, but i figured that they'd knew about it....or did they?!!!
> 
> and the Floyds are missing too!!!
> 
> but the dude with the balck Ts has got one hell of a reach!!!



We knew that  we were being total fags with the timer on the camera 

 yeah Craig is enrolling for police college, he's got some big hands, my fret reach is 14-24, my jam buddy and best friend has a 12-14  I'd say Craig's is the same  He used to play bass but sold it to fund his smoking addicting 



Scar Symmetry said:


> Back from when I had long hair.



Too bad that isn't real fire, I'd really like to see you BURN DAVE, YOU TOTAL DICKHEAD, AARRGGHH I HATE YOU!!!!!!! 

It's not even because of your nice ESP 



Where the shit did all that red light come from? Hawking's radiation?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ralphy1976 said:


> Maybe not, but you got the Kirk Hammet's right hand sticky on!!!!! so oyu are METALZ!!!



I was hoping you didn't notice that. 

One of my bands double as a Metallica tribute show, so that was taken from one of the bigger venues in Melbourne (Hi Fi Bar), so I'm stuck with this photo. 

Pros are that well, it's purely for the money.... and the money is good to great (up to the point that not only it payed for my Xiphos, but funding the second album of original material).  Plus, playing Kirk Hammett means I don't have to practice.  

Cons, I hate that damn sticky band, my drummer insists in me wearing it. He also bought that necklace for me, which I lost... not a fan either. And most of all, I really don't like the audience reaction whenever we play anything post Black Album.


----------



## jymellis

ralphy1976 said:


> Maybe not, but you got the Kirk Hammet's right hand sticky on!!!!! so oyu are METALZ!!!


 
what the fuck is a kirk hammett right hand sticky?


----------



## ralphy1976

@Jym : when Kirk plays he wraps a plaster around his last 3 fingers on his strumming hand, i guess not to get the other fingers to hit the strings?

http://api.ning.com/files/uVDjUHhej...mvS/kirk_hammett_metallica_tokyo_20060812.jpg


----------



## jymellis

ralphy1976 said:


> @Jym : when Kirk plays he wraps a plaster around his last 3 fingers on his strumming hand, i guess not to get the other fingers to hit the strings?
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/uVDjUHhej...mvS/kirk_hammett_metallica_tokyo_20060812.jpg


 

wha'ts that white thing on kirks wrist? @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com Forum Archive


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

jymellis said:


> wha'ts that white thing on kirks wrist? @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com Forum Archive



I rly just wanna know wtf its for... a definite answer


----------



## JBroll

Read the thread... it stops that part of his hand from getting all torn up and bleeding.

Jeff


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I read a bit of the thread, and there's like 50,000 theories in it but no definite.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

CrushingAnvil said:


> Too bad that isn't real fire, I'd really like to see you BURN DAVE, YOU TOTAL DICKHEAD, AARRGGHH I HATE YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> It's not even because of your nice ESP
> 
> 
> 
> Where the shit did all that red light come from? Hawking's radiation?



FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU U FUKIN PRIK ARGHHHHHH   

Stage lights, duh


----------



## JBroll

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I read a bit of the thread, and there's like 50,000 theories in it but no definite.



If 'cancer', 'playing faster' (however the fuck that's supposed to work), and 'wearing trendy bracelets that didn't even exist when he was first spotted with taped hands' seem like plausible 'theories', get a checkup.

Jeff


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

JBroll said:


> Read the thread... it stops that part of his hand from getting all torn up and bleeding.
> 
> Jeff


 
Pretty much it. Confirmed by Kirk ages ago. 

If I knew it was gonna cause some fuss, next time I'll get a pic without the tape in my hand for this thread.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

From the show yesterday:


----------



## shoot2thrill

me in our show last week, using my charvel model 2


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Random picture with the Fly-V I had, playing with my former band In Nomine back in 2002 I think.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Not the greatest, but I thought I would use it as a way to introduce myself. This is me playing on of my band's originals in my basement on my hellraiser.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> From the show yesterday:



You've got style 

That's a very nice LP!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

One from my show with RVG:TZM on Thursday (the only one from that show that's made it online, so far):


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Sang-Drax said:


> You've got style
> 
> That's a very nice LP!


Thank you! Most people think I look like a complete fag.

And thanks again. It's getting EMGs and black hardware this Christmas


----------



## XeoFLCL

Of course, a mirror pic..


----------



## Sang-Drax

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Thank you! Most people think I look like a complete fag.



Well, gay men are more stylish than straight ones on average, so you're probably on the right road in a way or another 

My GAS for white guitars is has grown these last few days.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some new ones:


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Sang-Drax said:


> Well, gay men are more stylish than straight ones on average, so you're probably on the right road in a way or another
> 
> My GAS for white guitars is has grown these last few days.



Its called metrosexual


----------



## Swarth




----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Blackdröids 



Cheesebuiscut said:


> Its called metrosexual



Yeah, that!


----------



## redlol

^ dude you posted at 11:11 what arethe chances of that


----------



## Sang-Drax

Sorry to disappoint you, but it reads a bland 9:11 in here


----------



## JohnIce

Not very metal at all, but a photo student asked me to strike a pose with my 6 and I had nothing better to do at the time. A few years old, though.









-edit- And yes, that haircut is long gone.


----------



## Prostheta

Howzabout a video? That's me on the left playing bass....



I loved this track when I was in DeTonal...the added cheesy 80s lines in the middle were Dan's idea...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

You gotta have Faith, John.


----------



## Prostheta

Photo (oops...missing a string...is five okay?):


----------



## Sang-Drax

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You gotta have Faith, John.





Hey, how about a thread called "Post Your Glammest Pic of Yourself and Your 6"?


----------



## JohnIce

Sang-Drax said:


> Hey, how about a thread called "Post Your Glammest Pic of Yourself and Your 6"?


 
That's actually not a bad idea...  I might just do that, cause I'm terribly bored and such.


----------



## DethCaek

Swarth said:


>


This wins by the shirt alone.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Sang-Drax said:


> Hey, how about a thread called "Post Your Glammest Pic of Yourself and Your 6"?



Don't tempt it....


----------



## MFB

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Don't tempt it....



Too late, he already made it


----------



## JohnIce

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Don't tempt it....


----------



## Gitte

more metal than everyone else


----------



## Valserp




----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Couple of weeks ago. Yeah, my shirt says 'bree bree'.


----------



## Prydogga

CrushingAnvil said:


> my jam buddy and best friend has a 12-14



Holy shit how does he manage that?


----------



## Sephiroth952

Me and my freind were foolin around one day and as a joke i broke out the Yngwie pose!


----------



## tekkadon d

Sephiroth952 said:


> Me and my freind were foolin around one day and as a joke i broke out the Yngwie pose!


i used to have the same guitar but sold it for a pretty penny but i miss it. thinking of buying it back due to sentimental value. also is that the box of the egen or a promo poster?


----------



## Sephiroth952

tekkadon d said:


> i used to have the same guitar but sold it for a pretty penny but i miss it. thinking of buying it back due to sentimental value. also is that the box of the egen or a promo poster?


 a promo standup thing.


----------



## deathjazz89




----------



## Sephiroth952

deathjazz89 said:


>


----------



## deathjazz89

That thing has a lot of bottom end. I think I had it tuned to Drop negative Z at the time.


----------



## Ravelle17

Note all the skulls above me...


----------



## metal_sam14

these were taken a few months ago at the global battle of the bands australasian finals. exuse the watermarks.


----------



## DaniloBTC

And another one with bass. xD


----------



## Key_Maker

A new one here!


----------



## Rogueleader

Just smoked salvia for the first time and made this...


----------



## Banana Wedgie

Rogueleader said:


> Just smoked salvia for the first time and made this...



Thats not as METUL!!! as the other pics, but that could make it into a museum of METUL!!! art.


----------



## -One-

Here's a pretty old pic of me with my main six:






My hair no longer looks like that


----------



## dewy

dewy said:


> uber metalz



v2.0 only the guitar unfortunately isn't mine...I WILL have an RGA121 though.


----------



## Daemon

Me and my ESP ltd M1000 Deluxe =P


----------



## fallenz3ro

oh i've got some metal pictures...maybe

Power stance:





Melting Faces:


----------



## Sang-Drax

^Nice single cut! What is it?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Second picture = best picture ever


----------



## fallenz3ro

Sang-Drax said:


> ^Nice single cut! What is it?



It's a prototype build from someone on the Agile forum. Unfortunately, this was the only one he made.

Here's a few more photos:
les paul pictures by freehandarson - Photobucket


----------



## Bungle

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Second picture = best picture ever


First of all, the dude in the Bodom shirt is going apeshit. And I have the same shirt 

Second of all, the dude in the grey shirt... Just...


----------



## -One-

fallenz3ro said:


> Melting Faces:


There are so many faces in this picture that one could PhotoShop into others, and it would be hilarious. Especially the front 4 in the crowd XD


----------



## fallenz3ro

-One- said:


> There are so many faces in this picture that one could PhotoShop into others, and it would be hilarious. Especially the front 4 in the crowd XD



haha, actually i posted this on another forum before....and someone turned the guy in the back with glasses into "where's waldo". i wish I could find that still....


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Been a long time since I posted here. Let us commence metal.






Hair. I also had to get some pics with the amber-burst RGT





I likes this one, but FUCK that guitar is dirty. I ALWAYS regret not cleaning my guitars off before taking pictures.





Pics beside my jamming rig. No rack gear, too hard to get it around. The cab is a shitty Ibanez one i got for cheap, since the mesa weighs more than me.





More Amber. mmmmmmm.





"SHHH, not while I play the hard part"





Funny story, my main "Drop D" guitar went down that night, and luckily I brought the new white RG as a backup. Saved the night, on top of being sexy. The guitar did it's job too.


----------



## shoot2thrill




----------



## metalgod72

a photo from long ago, 87 or 88 I think...I was about 15 or 16


----------



## deathjazz89

Am I doing it right?


----------



## 13point9

If you notice how I play the guitar I wedge the "V" on my thigh to keep it stable, hence I'm really desperate for a V 7 string hahaha


----------



## RideFour15

This is the most recent show I played which was back in October with my old band. New band has two in April and one more in May


----------



## MetalBuddah

3 photos from my first gig ever with my new band last night. Went so fucking well, but if you look at my picking hand, my middle and index fingers are covered in blood.


----------



## Michael

Me with my only guitar atm.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Michael said:


> Me with my only guitar atm.



 Why?


----------



## Mexi

I had this in the 7string thread before I realized there was one for standards
this was taken a while back at my old highschool's battle of the bands thing
not all that "metal" unless garden gnomes in corners count


----------



## youheardme

Rockin a show


----------



## jkspawn

I don't have too many, heres some descent ones. 

Jackson DKMG Trans Red (Eb)


----------



## epic507




----------



## Sang-Drax

^ it's hard to tell from the first pic as it a little blurried, but is your co-guitarist a girl? If so, props to her and the band in general. Female guitarists are the shit.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Recent-ish:






Not that metal, but a cool photo anyway:


----------



## Thep

Me!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation




----------



## Seraphblood

Yay!


----------



## andrapos

I would have to say either of these two.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Ok the pics aren't of me but they are of my little cousin.Behold her being a little Orianthi/Herman Li.


----------



## xschuldinerx

Sephiroth952 said:


> Ok the pics aren't of me but they are of my little cousin.Behold her being a little Orianthi/Herman Li.




/jeff loomis


----------



## pj666

Photo by Anthony Dubois 11-12-09, check out his Myspace !


----------



## iiimk

Heres one from me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A snippet from the Carnal clip:


----------



## JohnIce

My Warmoth, as reflected through my drummer's chromed kick drumhead


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ So nice! Is that the VIP model?

What single coils are you using?


----------



## JohnIce

Sang-Drax said:


> ^ So nice! Is that the VIP model?
> 
> What single coils are you using?


 
Thanks! It's a Soloist Carved Top, although I agree it can really look like the VIP from some angles  The neck pickup is a DiMarzio Cruiser, which is what Andy Timmons uses, and the middle one is some type of stock Fender single that I don't know what it is but sounds fucking awesome  I never used the middle pickup on other guitars until I put this pickup in this guitar and now it's my main rhythm tone


----------



## 4Eyes

yes, there is my new pedal between my legs - Uber metal dog distortion, I just switched on the Balls breaker devastator mode on it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

My ART100 and I at my band's last gig!


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## BryanFTWL




----------



## sentagoda

Show with Blood red throne 4 years ago


----------



## Sang-Drax

Now this is tr00, sheer metal.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

<a href="l_bb33d02e018c49e0b203e6de7244474d.jpg picture by kr3w4l - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/kr3w4l/l_bb33d02e018c49e0b203e6de7244474d.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="l_a58c52587e8b4f9b88020179f8c109c6.jpg picture by kr3w4l - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/kr3w4l/l_a58c52587e8b4f9b88020179f8c109c6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/kr3w4l/l_a58c52587e8b4f9b88020179f8c109c6.jpg


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

l_a58c52587e8b4f9b88020179f8c109c6.jpg picture by kr3w4l - Photobucket


----------



## DJENTxCORE901




----------



## DJENTxCORE901

myspace.com/imperial901


----------



## Sang-Drax




----------



## Killvehicle

The blow up doll look..







And the standard


----------



## Poho

Sephiroth952 said:


>



/universe


----------



## Rokkaholic

Sephiroth952 said:


>



Holy shit when did Dave Mustaine which guitar companies


----------



## ittoa666

The hair.


----------



## dewy

Sang-Drax said:


> Now this is tr00, sheer metal.



I could have sworn you were my other guitarist for a second,you even use the same guitar, no pickguard (just not in this picture)






back on subject, here's my newest in the moment shot


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Yeah, I kinda look like a lot of people, I guess. I lost the count of how many times I've heard people asking, "are you two brothers?" while pointing at me and whoever is at my side . Your guitarist and I do like alike, though 

Btw, Bad Religion rocks. It's pretty much the only punk band I still listen to these days


----------



## Herb Dorklift




----------



## Thin_Ice_77




----------



## ralphy1976

Herb Dorklift said:


>



very dartagnan like there my friend!!!

next pic with the fender?


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Haha! I'll try! Might be playing it tomorrow night


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Most recent pic...

EDIT: More...





















More EDITS


----------



## dewy




----------



## cypher858

perhaps not a very "metal" photo, but i havent played any shows in a few years so nothing really that great as far as guitar shots have gone


----------



## asher

bringing my noobish and his halfway decent metal to the high Sierra Nevadas. me on the right, DarkMythras on the left.

fucken mouthbreating >>


----------



## troyguitar

Recent show with Primal Fear


----------



## numberonejrio

Sang-Drax said:


> Now this is tr00, sheer metal.



You remind me of that one guy in It's Always Sunny in Philidelphia


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ I look like a lot of people, it seems 

But that picture of mine is an oddball. I don't really look like that, I think. Maybe it's the fact that it's the only time I'd ever grown a beard, dunno =)


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> How am I a scene kid?
> 
> Emo kid, I'd accept.


 
emo is the new goth
scene is the new emo


----------



## LUCKY7

???


----------



## Murmel

Sang, why are you so hot?


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Cheesebuiscut

So much win in 1 corner


----------



## Wi77iam

Sick collection mate! @ "O face"


----------



## Sephiroth952

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1261/4728291540_9b90071983_b.jpg


----------



## Herb Dorklift




----------



## MFB

Cheesebuiscut said:


> So much maple in 1 corner


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Herb Dorklift said:


>



I am detecting a large lack of a rapier and all around swashbuckling in those pics...which seems odd considering the wicked fucking pirate mustache you're sporting.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Cheesebuiscut said:


> So much win in 1 corner



And the Rurouni Kenshin wall scroll makes Toshiro's pic even cooler.


----------



## død




----------



## ralphy1976

du vinner hårklipp av måneden konkurransen!!!! \m/\m/


----------



## ralphy1976

sorry herb i lost patience after a while ... you get the idea!!!!


----------



## død

ralphy1976 said:


> du vinner hårklipp av måneden konkurransen!!!! \m/\m/


----------



## TheEmperor




----------



## Sang-Drax

New pic:


----------



## 4Eyes

not me, but my guitar in mike hasty's (walls of jericho) hands on their show here in slovakia. their gear was lost during the transport on the airport, so I borrowed him my guitar

metal, connecting people


----------



## Sang-Drax

Gorgeous guitar! *-*


----------



## m4rK

My 9 year old son Jake smashing some bar chord goodness!


----------



## Cygnus




----------



## Randy

You look a lot like a dude I know.


----------



## Xiphos68

Here are some of me with my stein and Les Paul.


----------



## Cygnus

Randy said:


> You look a lot like a dude I know.


 Hmmm...long lost twin? Lol.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some new ones from our show opening for Testament


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## Petro1313

TheEmperor said:


>



Win.


----------



## sicmaggot08

Pictures of me i made on the last weekend...

































and the rest Just me and my guitar pictures by sicmaggot08 - Photobucket


----------



## simonXsludge




----------



## Cabinet

One of my more metal pictures, sorry for the poor quality and terrible hair. It was taken 2009...

A gig that I was a part of months ago...


----------



## blister7321

im a make you dizzy


----------



## ttiwguitar

This one was taken a couple years ago... best show ever.


----------



## Inazone

Some shots from a festival we played over the weekend:


----------



## BryanFTWL




----------



## Carrion




----------



## BeyondtheMorta

This is me performing with my band Terra Morta with my 86' Kramer stagemaster


----------



## Razzy




----------



## AVH




----------



## Imalwayscold




----------



## Prydogga

White Ibby, best ever Devy shirt, Evil look = Most metal pic ever.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## asmegin_slayer

So here I am playing on stage with my band before Nevermore and the other bands get onstage. IT was AWESOME!


----------



## Hepatitis_J

<a href="l_b44c2b5557174690ae8827fa9dd73286.jpg picture by mcalpinjon - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab148/mcalpinjon/l_b44c2b5557174690ae8827fa9dd73286.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="l_f8b0f2e65525445ebbadcd2c5b325b5e-1.jpg picture by mcalpinjon - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab148/mcalpinjon/l_f8b0f2e65525445ebbadcd2c5b325b5e-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Sorry if I didn't post this right, I'm a newb to this whole forum thing. Haha.

Edit: And of course I didn't post it right =/


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

EDIT: links don't work. But they're here though:

http://www.voltagemedia.com.au/gallery/2010/10/17/4arm

Me with the Xiphos.


----------



## TWINS

Some pics...


----------



## vampiregenocide

That tele is nice man.


----------



## TWINS

vampiregenocide said:


> That tele is nice man.



Thanks man!


----------



## Raphy00

Here's me playing my ESP Eclipse i CTM at a halloween gig we played.


----------



## Sang-Drax




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Is I'm doin it rite??


----------



## JamesM

^Loving the tied up wench. Metal as fuck.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Backstage camera testing antics at Brisbane:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Is I'm doin it rite??



how did you get that amazingly hot chick on stage with you?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

AkiraSpectrum said:


> how did you get that amazingly hot chick on stage with you?



Well..there were two of them actually. Is it so hard to believe that women like performing with metal bands?


----------



## rockstarazuri

From my recent live


----------



## Black_tear

Yeahh, playing outside in the cold, but rocking hard!!!


----------



## Swarth

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well..there were two of them actually. Is it so hard to believe that women like performing with metal bands?



Yes actually. More pics of them please.


----------



## Double A

I am the bald guy with the Les Paul.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Black_tear said:


> Yeahh, playing outside in the cold, but rocking hard!!!


 

It looks like the guy behind you just shat you out.


----------



## ScottBTBG

These are my favourites. Mostly from our European tour.


----------



## Black_tear

vampiregenocide said:


> It looks like the guy behind you just shat you out.



Well i didn't thought of that one! I guess that i'm playing like sh*t then!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## tacotiklah

Well you can't really see the guitar, but here I am:





this one was taken back in April, when I still had hair.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

ghstofperdition said:


> Well you can't really see the guitar, but here I am:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken back in April, when I still had hair.



You're the only one in these pics that looks like you're considering whether or not to eat a bullet when you get home..now THAT'S metal!


----------



## Meatbucket

Alright, here are a couple of me, my hair and my precious, one's just me fiddling around at home, the other is just fiddling around at a show back in the band days. I throw up a picture of the guitar on it's own in the other thread.


----------



## tacotiklah

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You're the only one in these pics that looks like you're considering whether or not to eat a bullet when you get home..now THAT'S metal!







Well here's my 'I'm about to take a shit' face (im the one far left).....


----------



## iacovetti




----------



## ralphy1976

^ great shot man!!!!


----------



## iacovetti

thanks man, got pretty lucky on that one hah


----------



## TORMENT FAKTORY




----------



## theperfectcell6

Four Years ago, but I've always thought this one was pretty cool!


----------



## ArkaneDemon

iacovetti said:


>



An Ibanez V? DO WANT.


----------



## UltraParanoia




----------



## iacovetti

ArkaneDemon said:


> An Ibanez V? DO WANT.




yeah it was a limited edition x series a few years back, plays great


----------



## matisq




----------



## SageK

FUCKING METAL


----------



## ralphy1976

^ everybody after me : In NNNEEEWWWWW YYYOOORRRKKKK, concrete jungle is where the dreams are made of.....


----------



## Sephiroth952

This is me with my step dads guitar "Bizarro Bob".


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Mainly because it came out this way. I didn't even mean to take a picture. I wanted a video, but this turned out cool. ( No editing done)


----------



## TheProgMetalKid

Some arnt that metal but Meh any chance to show of my Guitars!

My Jackson DKMG and Ibanez Sz520fm also and old Rg450 i do beleive in my long haired days!































that last is pretty metal to be fair!


----------



## LavE

This is me on Sticky Fingers, in Gothenburg. Photo taken by Hannah Svanteson (Hannah Svanteson Portfolio)





I'm actually also a photographer and this picture is sweet i think


----------



## vampiregenocide

Those are some mighty cool shots.


----------



## LavE

vampiregenocide said:


> Those are some mighty cool shots.


 
thanks

//LavE


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Indeed!


----------



## eveningninja

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess this one works  more like most sexy





asmegin_slayer said:


> Your right! that guitar is sexy!


----------



## BucketheadRules

I did a couple for Facebook... so here's one.


----------



## Goatfork

Yeah.


----------



## zakattak192

Razorback + Bullet Belt + Motley Crue songs at School of Rock = Metal?


----------



## vampiregenocide

TheGhunther said:


> Yeah.


 
Dude, are those speakers inside those 'rocks'?


----------



## Goatfork

^No, but that would've been pretty bad-ass. If you look closely around the rocks you can see two of the monitors that were used, one in front of myself (foreground) and another in front of the other guitar player (background).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some pics from the recent Retribution Festival courtey of Skwirrel Designs Photography:


----------



## Rapture

Me and my Charvel 475 superstrat!


----------



## SwampAshSpecial

heres one thats very metal but in my house 




and then one gigging:




sadly my hair isn't as long now as it was then... on the upside, I got straighteners!


----------



## Raphy00

Just got this taken on the weekend with my ESP Eclipse i CTM


----------



## BlackMesa

Welp here's me having a "metal" moment sitting around jamming. LOL.


----------



## MesaENGR412

-AJH


----------



## SwampAshSpecial

Mesa Shirt... Mesa Amps... Mesa username...

someone a Marshall fanboi?


----------



## MesaENGR412

SwampAshSpecial said:


> Mesa Shirt... Mesa Amps... Mesa username...
> 
> someone a Marshall fanboi?



yeah these are just fronts for my JCM's back stage lol. I did own an AVT 2000 combo years ago. Wasn't bad....but it wasn't good either. That top pic was taken for Mesa's site. Should be up on it sometime soon. 

-AJH


----------



## Kride




----------



## craig-sansum




----------



## Fisch MIOLI

80's fitness clothes!


----------



## Rossness




----------



## JamesM

^Groovy bulge, bro.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Well this is my only sixer and the only picture of me playing it


----------



## matisq

Rossness said:


>



Yeah! It's really "Metal" and br00tal!


----------



## JimmyWCTI




----------



## musikizlife

Super oldie, but its still a goodie!


----------



## PhAjA

Czech Pilsen @Divadlo Pod Lampou


----------



## Blind Theory

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...162567263777970.32591.162555627112467&theater


I am on the right hand side of the picture with the silver V.


----------



## Soulthief

So here are some pics of me with my Ibanez Xiphos


----------



## zakattak192

From my band's first show in my basement on Saturday. Fuckyeahbro.











Shameless facebook plug: Awakened Remains | Facebook


----------



## Ghost40

Slipknot much?


----------



## Blind Theory




----------



## Vostre Roy

Band: Trafalgar (Qc) (Trafalgar | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos)
Style: Epic Death/Black/Troll Metal
My rig: '05 Schecter 006 Elite, Engl Thunder 50 amp, Peavy Triple XXX 4x12 Cab


----------



## matisq

Vostre Roy said:


> Band: Trafalgar (Qc) (Trafalgar | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos)
> Style: Epic Death/Black/Troll Metal
> My rig: '05 Schecter 006 Elite, Engl Thunder 50 amp, Peavy Triple XXX 4x12 Cab



wtf is troll metal? 
I would like to play with that chick


----------



## Bigfan

matisq said:


> wtf is troll metal?



This?


----------



## Vostre Roy

Bigfan said:


> matisq said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is troll metal?
> I would like to play with that chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol yeah, its mostly a mix of Black and Folk metal, bands such Finntroll and Trollfest are the best example
> 
> And she's my lead guitarist ahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## BucketheadRules

One of me posing like the sad and pathetic human being I truly am.

And one of me actually playing:


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Bigfan

Floyd Roses: Making strats sexy since 1977.


----------



## Toshiro

Bigfan said:


> Floyd Roses: Making strats sexy since 1977.



I was born that year too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The one with the Xiphos.


----------



## Raphy00

Got some kinda metal shots taken over the last couple weeks 

all photos by trapdoor photography
TrapDoor Photography. | Facebook


----------



## mikebled

Me and my Stagg SG playing for Meridian at Freedom bar.(Philippines)


----------



## coldm51




----------



## thefool

cypher858 said:


> perhaps not a very "metal" photo, but i havent played any shows in a few years so nothing really that great as far as guitar shots have gone



this picture is so metal.


----------



## Ruination19D

This is from a few years back, but still ridiculous.


----------



## Krashguitar

I got this picture taken a month ago.


----------



## coldm51

Ruination19D said:


> This is from a few years back, but still ridiculous.



nice katana. ninja metal ftw


----------



## Kannon

I need to snap a pic of myself doing some guitaring, but I'm epicly lazy when it comes to pictures of myself. I prefer being behind the camera.  Maybe sometime soon.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Kannon

I don't have this guitar anymore, but I sure as hell miss it.  OFRs = fun.


----------



## sicmaggot08

Never seen a woman and a SV together before!


----------



## simonXsludge




----------



## MetalheadA7X

It's an old one with my S520EX back when I was in a Metalcore band named Anna Nicole.


----------



## -42-

Call me girly if you must, idgaf.






And slide is metal as fuck.


----------



## Kannon

I'd be the most annoying ass if I could play slide well. Every day would be a Western shootout. :lol


----------



## Murmel

Kannon said:


> I'd be the most annoying ass if I could play slide well. Every day would be a Western shootout. :lol



I make the most awesome mosquito-ish sound if I find a slide. I basically pick a note at 24-22nd fret and just go crazy with the slide while travelling down the neck. 

I always say; "Hey, you guys hear that mosquito?" before I do it.


----------



## kamello

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## viperpit07

ok so i may not be rocking out THAT much, but still a half decent pick of my last gig


----------



## ChainsawVsGod

(deleted)


----------



## ChainsawVsGod

ChainsawVsGod said:


> 0



How do I get the picture bigger?


----------



## ChainsawVsGod

(deleted)


----------



## honeyiscool

I have my fair share of 6s but this is by far the most metal of them all:


----------



## RichIKE

Pissed.


----------



## astm

I think that this is NOT the most metal pic of me and my 6, but I like it anyway.






Rehearsing with my band 2 days ago


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Bigfan

Your superstrats are just the best, Toshiro.


----------



## Toshiro

Bigfan said:


> Your superstrats are just the best, Toshiro.



Thanks man! Finally lost enough weight so that I can play them with a strap without the horn stabbing me in the chest.


----------



## Shanster695

A few from when I still had hair...


















Newer one. DT \m/


----------



## Kride

LOL


----------



## amarshism

Old stage guitar.


----------



## lfrz93

Toshiro said:


>



Reminds me of Anthrax's legendary "smile to be metal" pictures.

Loving the Charvel banner as well as your guitar and shirt dude!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

amarshism said:


> Old stage guitar.



WTF? How big are you??? You make that guitar look like a toy!


----------



## Blasphemer




----------



## Hybrid138

What guitar is that? Looks like a Carvin but it isn't.


----------



## Blasphemer

It's a Dillion DR510X with Gibson 490s


----------



## ridner

NONE MORE METAL


----------



## Loomer




----------



## Arterial

not the most metal pics but...










J-Custom content =P


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Love the covers. Too bad that's not more common on direct mounted pickups.

First one- with halfstack included:





Second one- more action, hence more metal:





I don't use this guitar much anymore, which is too bad because it plays awesome and with a few mods (sureclaw and backbox in the rear cavity) it sounds impressive and full as well. I just never fell completely in love with the abalone inferno.


----------



## THEE HAMMER

I am not very "metal"


----------



## Strobe

Hey all, brand new to the forums. This may not be the most metal, but it's a personal favorite.


----------



## Machva

hell yeah bb


----------



## Ralyks

From '08 opening for UFO. Unfortunately I have neither the hair nor the ESP/Ltd. F400FM anymore...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Studio shot for the upcoming album.






And ignore the 7s on this pic:


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Me with an old RG2EX1, definitely my favorite show I've played thus far.

HAIR.





Not only does my picking hand look like it's on fire, but I have three faces!


----------



## Inazone

We played our first gig in almost seven months on Sunday night, opening for Revocation. I played a Jackson DK2M that I haven't gigged with in at least two years, maybe more.


----------



## nothingleft09

I'm going with this one from 2006. It was a practice/show for friends. And yes, I was wearing the band I was in at the times t-shirt while plaing with that band. I was "that" guy.  I beleive that was an RG3EX1.


----------



## Inazone

nothingleft09 said:


>



Weird. I went to a local bar with a co-worker last night for happy hour, and a guy sitting next to us could have been your identical twin. He was a guitar player and live sound guy . . . and a line cook at the restaurant next door.


----------



## I Voyager

Metal.


----------



## Sweetbabyjezuz




----------



## Podium

I'm the dude from the right
using my hellraiser solo 6


----------



## metalheadblues

Inazone said:


> We played our first gig in almost seven months on Sunday night, opening for Revocation. I played a Jackson DK2M that I haven't gigged with in at least two years, maybe more.



Love that guitar..Dam Jackson Bring it back into production


----------



## BreakingTheFourthWall

Podium said:


> I'm the dude from the right
> using my hellraiser solo 6



Please never ever do crabcore...


----------



## Bigfan

Too late, the bassists arse is definitely touching the floor


----------



## lfrz93

Machva said:


> hell yeah bb



Ok there Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Ascension

1990's




1980's












Modern day 




Last but not least modern day with some "real" heavy "metal"!




http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=261302&content=videos&vidID=5582


----------



## Alimination

Awh man, I was going through my photobucket to see if I had any of my old metal pictures and I couldn't find any good ones 

This was the best of me with my 6 string... like.. 3 1/2 years ago?
(The guy in the back with the red guitar.. I know it's horrible)






We were like a.. death metal/punk band that dressed like zombies sometimes hahaha













...yeah.. again few years old... I need to upgrade.. my pics aren't as cool as you guys. lol


----------



## dclayton1388

I love my Jackson DK2M. I want another one.


----------



## BlackMesa

Hey Ascension is that last one a 50 cal?


----------



## Anaerob

From a show back in '09, with my then current band In Strain.

My current band has another thing going on, we sit on chairs on stage, with hoodies and dark blue light from behind, creating a very mystic atmosphere.
This is the best photo we've gotten our hands on yet.


----------



## h1mera

Old Ibanez with Duncans


----------



## Hybrid138

Here is me growling... IN MOTIONZORZ!!!!!11!!!!1


----------



## Mrkun

Me and my LTD ex-260 (great guitar) on concert in may 2011 with my band Nature


----------



## jack10110

Podium said:


> I'm the dude from the right
> using my hellraiser solo 6



Crabcore = defo not metal


----------



## Disfear

Yeeeaahhh, the crabcore style hurts my eyes. Badly so.


----------



## Miek

C'mon guys we all know that "most metal pic" is code for "dorkiest pic"


----------



## Lucas_061287

Not the greatest pics, nor the most recent as I no longer have my EC-1000 (  )

Floating log of ground beef is pretty fucking metal, yes???





Obligatory horns...





"Oh, helloski! Please having seat next to me!!!"


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Loomer

Sweatin' mah bawls off.


----------



## Shemhamforasch




----------



## poisonelvis

meh


----------



## vampiregenocide

YOU'RE THAT GUY IN THAT PICTURE I KEEP SEEING


----------



## Vostre Roy

Several pictures, put together in a .gif format to make it a banner:


----------



## poisonelvis

hows that guys hat stay on!?


----------



## Vostre Roy

poisonelvis said:


> hows that guys hat stay on!?


 
My hat is XL sized and barely fits my head 
Its almost vacuumed on my head and can't actually move from there even if I headbang in a moderate level (it has it limits tho).


----------



## BlackWidowESP

Inazone said:


> We played our first gig in almost seven months on Sunday night, *opening for Revocation*. I played a Jackson DK2M that I haven't gigged with in at least two years, maybe more.



I'm so jealous, I fucking love that band.


----------



## Hyliannightmare

gotta poop?


----------



## Imalwayscold

Sporting the cousin itt look


----------



## german7




----------



## oneblackened

With my old band back in May. First post, by the way!


----------



## Mysticlamp




----------



## Inazone

Jackson USA DR2 FTMFW.


----------



## jeongsungwoo

Metal as heck!


----------



## german7




----------



## endo

From a long time ago, in a galaxy far away. In my band Windfall, 9 or 10 years ago, ha ha.


----------



## lfrz93

jack10110 said:


> Crabcore = defo not metal



I'm glad I didn't need to say anything lol.


----------



## BobbyBaja

Here's one with my old main 6, which I named The Holy Grail.





Here's one more, but a much older one for the lulz





No real metal pictures of me and my Agile though :'(


----------



## Semi-pro

I just recently started gigging with the guitar (was a vocalist for many years) so there aren't many pics of me with the axe... yet! Also, this could be my lazy belated NGD post  RG550 20th Anniversary, badaaaasss!!!


----------



## mikernaut

luv that color Semi-pro


----------



## lfrz93

BobbyBaja said:


> Here's one with my old main 6, which I named The Holy Grail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one more, but a much older one for the lulz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No real metal pictures of me and my Agile though :'(



Cool shit.



Semi-pro said:


> I just recently started gigging with the guitar (was a vocalist for many years) so there aren't many pics of me with the axe... yet! Also, this could be my lazy belated NGD post  RG550 20th Anniversary, badaaaasss!!!




Metal as fuck brah


----------



## german7

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...912867579_1684312878_1339897_1201147300_n.jpg


----------



## Church2224

Not "Metal" but hey it is all I got of me with my old 6


----------



## Wookieslayer

Not really an axe pic but it's there and I'd say this was randomly metal of me...


----------



## ItWillDo

Power-stance ftw


----------



## Semi-pro

^ That's one good looking axe there, bro!


----------



## Goatchrist

Here some I'm pretty proud of..


----------



## orakle

Whatever people can say, Rhoads will always look fuckin metal \m/


----------



## Gitte

it cant get any more metal than this


----------



## abswisher




----------



## thatguy87

Mrkun said:


> Me and my LTD ex-260 (great guitar) on concert in may 2011 with my band Nature



nice hair.. I thought you were a chick.... then I saw you had no boobs. good thing I caught that.


----------



## craigny

Here are a couple


----------



## Force

Couple of crappy but metal stills of me from Ilium videos

_*The Celestial Sphere* _2003










_*Chloroform Divinity* _2005






Super cheesy 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02417139.93073.100000193164835&type=3&theater


----------



## ItWillDo

^

Goddamn, those sneakers are so hardcore.


----------



## vampiregenocide

You sure that's 2005 and not early 90s?


----------



## Buddha92

most metal pic of me? well this was a no brainer 





there may be no guitar but i assume guitar idol will be close enough


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

From last night's pre-Halloween show with Recently Vacated Graves: True Zombie Metal






And one with the whole band:


----------



## Semi-pro

^ Wanna trade your bassplayer for mine?


----------



## Loomer




----------



## Killer64

My one and only guitar I have left, sold the Fender 60th Anniversary Stratocaster I used to have because I didn`t play it anymore. It just sat in the corner of my room collecting dust. 






The Fender I used to have before I sold it. The rest are of my BC Rich KKV. Note that this model is not sold anymore, BC Rich stopped making this model in 2007.


----------



## Stealthtastic

Ruins said:


> 4 years old picture and it is the most metal picture of my self that i have with 6 strings.
> guitar: ibanez prestige s series that belongs to my friend don't remember what model though


 

Holy shit thats an awesome photo shop bro.

That reminds me of that mastadon music video ,can't quite recall the name though. Where they have a guitar duel with lasers and shit.


----------



## Stealthtastic

XeoFLCL said:


> Of course, a mirror pic..


 
We found out how to make a douche bag picture metal.


----------



## BASSMAN




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Random shots from our tour with Destruction and Mortal Sin


----------



## Buddha92

jammin to some parkway drive


----------



## malek

Boom.


----------



## berserker213

i miss being in a band


----------



## violent mouth




----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Almost a year ago...


----------



## uncle_sprinter

My friend sarah did this for me.


----------



## Grimbold

violent mouth said:


>


whats with the hair tie thing?


----------



## Don Vito

Force said:


> _*Chloroform Divinity* _2005


----------



## uncle_sprinter

^^^
That makes me think of Metalocalypse


----------



## BucketheadRules

Me, in the middle of a shitty shred run that didn't go to plan:







Can I have some extra points for the Death T-shirt?


----------



## guidothepimmp

cool pics...

this is from when we were gigging... 08, band split lol


----------



## german7




----------



## Zelos45

That's me when I was 14 playing a show with my tech death band back before we disbanded.  That's pretty much all I've got.


----------



## atimoc

A Destroyer makes any pic metal.


----------



## Hybrid138

I think this one is funny


----------



## german7




----------



## beyondtheepilogue




----------



## Raphy00

Me at a recent show with my ESP Eclipse i CTM


----------



## JeffFromMtl

From a recent recording session:


----------



## damigu




----------



## damigu

i suck at posting pictures--my last attempt was a fail.


----------



## sicmaggot08

That looks amazing!


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## german7

shit quality


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

From our most recent clip.


----------



## ArnoldHablewitz




----------



## ArnoldHablewitz




----------



## j5150

Neon Fusion Show in New York City, 2011.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ArnoldHablewitz said:


>



That's the Greg Tribbet signature model isn't it? How does it play?


----------



## Sephiroth952

For some reason i think I look like Misha in this one...


----------



## ArnoldHablewitz

vampiregenocide said:


> That's the Greg Tribbet signature model isn't it? How does it play?



Honestly it played REALLY well, but it felt a little weird. Flying V with Mahogany body and it DIDN'T feel like a bowling ball around my neck?!?!?!? Where the hell did the weight go?!?!?!?


----------



## Loomer

Rockin' the SG. All arty and shit:


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sephiroth952 said:


> For some reason i think I look like Misha in this one...



You do.  Totally looks like one of those 'before they were famous' photos.


----------



## IronGoliath

This is one of my favorite old pictures of playing live with my ESP Horizon FR-II!

I opened for Exodus with Auroch at this show. It was a show I'll never forget


----------



## Blasphemer

Hahahaha, Loomer, we have the same haircut, except the beard...


----------



## Miek

Nothin says SATAN DOOM ANUS 666 like artistic photography


----------



## Loomer

Totally!


----------



## Miek

Incidentally, Satan Doom Anus 666 is the name of my cologne!


----------



## thelarrinator

here's some live pictures of me taken in the last year or so.
ones at a band practise though, that and the one in the suit are shots of me in my current band.
the other 3 are from my old band


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A mate took a photo of me from our album launch.

EDIT: Looks like he took a ton more too...


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## AvantGuardian

Rocking the 970XL


----------



## St3ngah

Random assortment of me and some of my guitars over the years...













im sure i have more somewhere, there were just the easiest to find XD


----------



## MartinMTL

This one has to be it. 







well... the pic doesn't seem to work for me. I tried.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

More of that massive show...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody hell, even more pics of the same show , this time another photographer:


----------



## Kendalllikevines

With my IBBY S1620 Prestige


----------



## Semi-pro

Had a really fun minitour with Lithuria one week ago  Too bad my face can't be seen so this could be anyone


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## WhitechapelOwns

Right after pickup change. I was soooo pumped.


----------



## Hybrid138

I like how the colors really pop in these pictures.


----------



## german7




----------



## Blasphemer




----------



## maliciousteve

^ don't mind me whilst I play this fucking guitar upside down


----------



## Fodson

Here we go...






www.humandesolation.com


----------



## clark81

From a recent live performance of my band VALOR

















www.valor.gr


----------



## clark81

And one more of the photo shooting for our coming album!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Sorry for posting again, but here is a pic from our last show with my new attire, playing my bloody tele.


----------



## rabia

Awesome guitar and nice photos. keep it up!


----------



## german7




----------



## mrascon1086

ArnoldHablewitz said:


>



Oh man is that the KIko Tagima?! AWesome!


----------



## mrascon1086

clark81 said:


> And one more of the photo shooting for our coming album!!!



Freakin awesome Kiko Loureiro horizon!


----------



## mrascon1086

Just adding to the madness


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Mega-Mads

ARGH!


----------



## Rokkaholic

I did this in highschool for a talent show 2 years ago covering Nothin' But a Good Time by Poison 





HAIR METAL!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Last pic for a while! I don't want to keep flooding this thread, but here is my backup 6 string Tele.


----------



## Eclipse

Nice pictures guys. I wish I was in a band so I could show case my stage presence and my six string in this thread too!


----------



## Ultraussie

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Bloody hell, even more pics of the same show , this time another photographer:


 

Holy crap are you the the guy in 4arm?
Agmong us on this forum?
Kewl. 

I'll be uploading my pics soon ha ha


----------



## Sweetnothing




----------



## possumkiller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heOPdKsBfdY&feature=youtu.be

Not a pic but it is pretty damn metal if you ask me.

That is just a clip that's gonna be a part of my other guitarist's youtube show episode thingy project that he does.


----------



## refusetofall87

Got some nice guitars in this thread


----------



## thiefriverfalls

Me playin my jackson with my pjs on lol


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt




----------



## AlexEdwards




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Recent photo shoot done today. 











Also recent live shots, first show in US. 

NGD thread coming soon hopefully...


----------



## german7




----------



## german7




----------



## diohenda

that's me


----------



## jrstinkfish

This is from my band's "farewell show" last night. I haven't been playing long, but I learned "Inner Self" to play at this show as our cover. My first time ever being on stage with a guitar, and:

1) I took over for our rhythm guitarist who didn't want to learn the song. His cable was short as hell (see how it hangs in the air in the pics) since he doesn't wander much. When I walked back to the mic to sing, the cable would pop out of the amp. Eventually the guitarist stood there and held it in for me.
2) I dropped my tiny black pick before the song started. Took forever to find it in the dark.
3) I played the first part of the song using the neck pickup (or maybe the middle setting) by accident. A friend in the crowd reached up and flipped it back down to the bridge pickup.
4) During one of my "turning around to go plug the cable back in" trips, I knocked over the mic stand with the headstock of my V.

Other than that, my debut was perfect  I figure since this is a death metal band, my mere presence with a guitar counts as it being the most metal pics of me and my V:


----------



## Prostheta

Aha, we are finally seeing some actual "most metal" photos now. I came to unsubscribe from this thread from an email notification, however I think I will hold off for the moment.

More real metal photos!


----------



## jrstinkfish

Thanks man  In my mind, that song was gonna be filled with all sorts of sick metal poses from me, but when I plugged in and started playing, I was terrified to fuck up, so I basically stood there like a tree staring at my fingers  I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Prostheta

Nothing wrong with that. Music comes first, especially in comparison to "musicians" who would rather go for the pose and the image whilst vaguely drivelling snotty over-privileged whine crap.

I suppose I should post something. Probably about four-five years old now. If anything, the metal is stronger in this one now.


----------



## Nemuri

On stage w/mah Xiphos:


----------



## areyna21

This was at one of my shows with my old band dinner with dahmer.





This was a new years show a week after my son was born. The night started off with my pants ripping.





This is where it ended up all the way to the knee only time I ever destroyed pants playing live.


----------



## german7




----------



## goodtimes




----------



## Eclipse

Metal.


----------



## dschonn

Me with my Gibson Explorer at a gig last year


----------



## dschonn

... and a little one more recent with my BCRich!


----------



## RichIKE




----------



## RickSchneider

I played my first show just a few days ago, am i doing it right?


----------



## Heroin

jrstinkfish said:


> 1) I took over for our rhythm guitarist who didn't want to learn the song. His cable was short as hell (see how it hangs in the air in the pics) since he doesn't wander much. When I walked back to the mic to sing, the cable would pop out of the amp. Eventually the guitarist stood there and held it in for me.
> 2) I dropped my tiny black pick before the song started. Took forever to find it in the dark.
> 3) I played the first part of the song using the neck pickup (or maybe the middle setting) by accident. A friend in the crowd reached up and flipped it back down to the bridge pickup.
> 4) During one of my "turning around to go plug the cable back in" trips, I knocked over the mic stand with the headstock of my V.
> 
> Other than that, my debut was perfect





edit: you made my day so much I'm going to make this my sig, thank you
edit 2: aww shit it's too long, oh well


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My friend took pics of me last night:
















EDIT: And another friend's pics from the same show.


----------



## Jakke

My old blackened death project:


----------



## Mega-Mads

*I AM MEGAMADS!*


----------



## Najka




----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

An old one taken with photo booth on my friends Mac






We thought it was so hilarious at the time.


----------



## Beachbum4894




----------



## GrotesqueCarcass

God damn those were baggy jeans! hahaha this one is before i stuck all of the stickers on it, it only had the Slayer one and the Sepultura logo, now it has the Slayer, a Misfits Crimson Ghost, another Sepultura, a Carcass logo, and a Napalm Death logo


----------



## Luafcm

Here is my most Meh -tal face, lol


----------



## DanakinSkywalker




----------



## Buddha92

im the one with the SC200


----------



## irondavidson

Here you go posers! 






Back then i played this beautiful RG20071HBK Limited Prestige, i regret every day that i sold it..


----------



## Jakke

irondavidson said:


> Here you go posers!



In my earlier death metal band the roles were reversed. Me, the tall and lanky one was playing the guitar, and our bassist looked like you (he has cut his hair now)


----------



## Dickicker

Here is a few


----------



## irondavidson

Cool man! This was a death/trash metal band, but we broke it up..


----------



## cronux

here ya go 

priceless face


----------



## XBIGJIMX

Most Metal pic


----------



## Darkened




----------



## p2ltronilogd

I'm new around here but here's my contribution


----------



## wlfers

XBIGJIMX said:


>



no story?


----------



## XBIGJIMX

athawulf said:


> no story?


True a story would be in order. This was one of those classic busted finger on the bridge, but i must of hit an artery. During the first song my pick felt "sticky" and i looked down and blood was going everywhere. I had it on my amps, floor my shoes. Thing was after the clean up it was so unimpressive


----------



## Sleazy_D




----------



## Mega-Mads

METULZ!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Me playing & headbanging live with my band, Noosfera:


----------



## Luafcm

XBIGJIMX said:


> True a story would be in order. This was one of those classic busted finger on the bridge, but i must of hit an artery. During the first song my pick felt "sticky" and i looked down and blood was going everywhere. I had it on my amps, floor my shoes. Thing was after the clean up it was so unimpressive


Had the exact same thing happen to me on a broken bridge pickup bracket. 

Un-gloriously, in my bedroom when I was in High School, lol. Yea, no Idea until your pick get's sticky. Seeing blood would be an awesome mojo boost live.


----------



## german7




----------



## AdenM

My band Alacer and I, when we headlined at Ace of Spades in Sacramento. I played my RG3EXQM and our other guitarist played his S! I didn't have my RG Premium at the time, but I can't wait to gig with it. Hard to find a decent drummer in Sac though. 
Edit: My bad for not knowing how to embed to make them larger! Sorry.


----------



## XBIGJIMX

german7 said:


>


what guitar are you playing?


----------



## Murmel

^
Mayones Regius.


----------



## Duraesu

Rocking with my Eclipse FT !


----------



## Shroony




----------



## bannyd




----------



## sochmo

Me (one the right) with my band Murrum (https://www.facebook.com/Murrumct)


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

shredding in 2010






shredding in 2013





not very brutal but 100% metal


----------



## Murmel

^
You're even skinnier now than you were back then.


----------



## AD_Millennium

a couple of live ones taken from a few months back with my ltd F-500


----------



## JoeyW

Recent stuff


----------



## Jakke

Just a regular Saturday evening:


----------



## ThrashnBash




----------



## rockstarazuri

Me on the left vs Luke Hoskin (Protest the Hero) on the right. This was unplanned at all..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some shots during the Testament/Overkill tour at House of Blues Anaheim:


----------



## Murmel

^
Rocking the Lead pickup config now, eh?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Murmel said:


> ^
> Rocking the Leda pickup config now, eh?



First: FTFY.

Second: Yes. And Ive been shamelessly saying I would do so ever since the Cygnus was released and all over the Deluhi thread. Now I can shamelessly worship Leda to packed venues every night.  It's not perfect as I'm using a Dimebucker instead of a Bl, but at least I got the volume knob right. 

Third: That guitar got more special when Phil Demmel played warm ups on that guitar on the show tje nigjt before these pics were taken.


----------



## JakSchitt

Me at the Dublin Castle in Camden, London last year.


----------



## Mega-Mads




----------



## rayisametalkid

my mockingbird




are acoustics metal?


----------



## Jakke

Holy fuck, wrong thread, is what I have to say to my earlier image.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Moarz. This time back to the Xiphos.


----------



## witeter

here ya go


----------



## Vhyle

2001 BCR Platinum Series Beast


----------



## timbucktu123




----------



## Adam Of Angels

I don't really have any uploaded, so this is as close as it gets:


----------



## MaxSwagger




----------



## Tones




----------



## Kimling

Me and my fantastic Rhoads!


----------



## LLink2411

The people in this thread who aren't posting pics of themselves swilling cheap booze in the middle of their basement while jamming out to Iron Maiden aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## Nutthee

Me and my guitars. Not very clean at that lmao. Plus my ibanez needs strings


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some photos in New York:































Toronto:











Grand Rapids:











/self indulgent post.


----------



## kreaturesleeper

From last nights show with Rapturous Grief and Holly Hunt


----------



## ghostred7

Not very Metal...but is the only ones I have now w/ my new 6:


----------



## XBIGJIMX

From the Revelation Records 25th Anniversary show in Chicago


----------



## Hellbobz




----------



## KillerStephen




----------



## german7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some pics from Hammerfest 2013:


----------



## japs5607

Taken at our gig last night


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Recently Vacated Graves: True Zombie Metal did a 4-date mini-tour this past weekend, and we got some great pictures from our Boston show on Saturday. Here are some of my favorites:


















This one looks like I'm about to punch my guitar in its face 





Here's the link to the rest: Concert.RttP{2013-03-30-recently vacated graves}

Also, if you check out the "Randomshots" album linked to on that page, you can see a friend of mine doing a couple fire-eating acts...one solo, and the other with a burlesque dancer. Those pics are NSFW!


----------



## german7




----------



## Luafcm

Playing my Lado through a MXR OD-808, 6505+, and Marshall 1960A, Couldn't be happier!




Danny Sheppard Photography
http://facebook.com/dannysheppardphoto


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This is 2 years ago, at my school. I played death metal. Their reaction was priceless.


----------



## Rykov

YJGB said:


> This is 2 years ago, at my school. I played death metal. Their reaction was priceless.


Bahahaha, that's gold. There's a story that deserves to be told.

Anyway, I don't have any of me performing (because unlike, it seems, many of you here... I have yet to play any actual performances. With luck, that will soon change.) But I do have a pic of my BC Rich King V. And an infant. Doesn't get much more metal than that, does it?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Rykov said:


> Bahahaha, that's gold. There's a story that deserves to be told.
> 
> Anyway, I don't have any of me performing (because unlike, it seems, many of you here... I have yet to play any actual performances. With luck, that will soon change.) But I do have a pic of my BC Rich King V. And an infant. Doesn't get much more metal than that, does it?



And the best part was: I got a 9/10 grade.


----------



## ThatBeardGuy

Playing with my old band some time last year, using my 95 Jackson Dinky Professional, it was my first guitar and it still sounds awesome even after all these years.


----------



## zhughes17

not too metal but here it is


----------



## Luafcm

Friday Night with my KV2


----------



## Wlad

With ESP Horizon...


----------



## Chasethebreather

From Mayhem Festival 2012 - Best tour we've done to date
Ibanez RG Premium Custom Shop 

Linked BBCode (message boards)


----------



## MesaENGR412

Facedown Fest 2013 in Chino, California, USA at the Stronghold venue - April 12th, 2013
Photos by Chad Sengstock (I Shot Photography)































-AJH


----------



## AryaBara

From the past couple of months 

















2 years ago


----------



## KingOfTheRotten

This should be my profile pic as well, but I can't see it when I post? I don't know why!


----------



## Jakke

KingOfTheRotten said:


> This should be my profile pic as well, but I can't see it when I post? I don't know why!



Too big?


----------



## Sudzmorphus




----------



## Forkface

I think this one qualifies


----------



## Fister Roboto

This isn't the most metal picture of me, but it's definitely the clearest of them.


----------



## Mklane

From a couple weeks ago, little show at a friends tattoo shop. Kxk and Pitbull UL crushed everyone! Sorry the pic is so bad.


----------



## metalvince333




----------



## AMENKHARIS

SAM_0226 by Jaime Alexis O, on Flickr



SAM_0215 by Jaime Alexis O, on Flickr



SAM_0231 by Jaime Alexis O, on Flickr


----------



## aneurysm

Toshiro said:


> Cliche bedroom metal pics(part 2):



Ah, Laney GH50 pretty uncommon for metal but i always liked those amps. btw, the cab isn´t laney looks like some avatar?


----------



## aneurysm

YJGB said:


> This is 2 years ago, at my school. I played death metal. Their reaction was priceless.



Just too cool
Promise me to perform now everywhere not only on school...btw you look good!


----------



## Chuck

aneurysm said:


> Ah, Laney GH50 pretty uncommon for metal but i always liked those amps. btw, the cab isn´t laney looks like some avatar?



lol it clearly says "Laney" on the cab


----------



## AryaBara

Yesterday


----------



## Toshiro

aneurysm said:


> Ah, Laney GH50 pretty uncommon for metal but i always liked those amps. btw, the cab isn´t laney looks like some avatar?





Misery Theory said:


> lol it clearly says "Laney" on the cab



Avatar with a Laney logo.


----------



## Eisenbass




----------



## guitaristguy20




----------



## german7




----------



## Luafcm

Danny Sheppard Photography


----------



## ridner




----------



## whatupitsjoe

Finally have a decent one of these


----------



## elnyrb10

german7 said:


>



this picture wins for most metal


----------



## Throat Hole

This was taken in march when my band opened for Soilwork and Jeff Loomis





this is an old picture from a couple years ago but its still pretty ....in metal


----------



## goldsteinat0r

From this past Friday night! First show in a couple months. Had a great turnout and an insane set. 
















Our other guitarist and his trusty EC1000:


----------



## guiurso

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j5j5e7hl6v1o8b7/223702_10200131450989917_1845396083_n.jpg


----------



## guiurso

I'm a total noob here and am having a hard time trying to embed an image here... how do I do it?


----------



## Jakke

guiurso said:


> I'm a total noob here and am having a hard time trying to embed an image here... how do I do it?


 
Copy the direct link from something like photobucket, then either press the icon of an image in the reply box, or type the code manually, which is


----------



## guiurso

it worked! thanks a lot Jakke


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

aneurysm said:


> Just too cool
> Promise me to perform now everywhere not only on school...btw you look good!



I definitely will, and I already am doing that with my doom metal band


----------



## HurrDurr

YJGB said:


> I definitely will, and I already am doing that with my doom metal band



Lucky... The Doom/Sludge/Stoner scene here in South Florida is nonexistent. It's impossible to find people to play that kinda sound with here...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HurrDurr said:


> Lucky... The Doom/Sludge/Stoner scene here in South Florida is nonexistent. It's impossible to find people to play that kinda sound with here...



Well, we're more of a progressive doom kinda band. But we're more of the European metal scene, which is more towards the death and black metal, so doom isn't that rare here.


----------



## HurrDurr

YJGB said:


> Well, we're more of a progressive doom kinda band. But we're more of the European metal scene, which is more towards the death and black metal, so doom isn't that rare here.


 
Maybe I should move to Europe then, all I've ever wanted to do was start both a black metal band and a doom band. Southern U.S.A. kinda sucks sometimes if you're not into "gangsta rap" and/or country/southern jams. I mean, bands exist here, but the scene as a whole kinda sucks. Not too many people going to shows, even fewer supporting the bands outside of just catching a show, it's a depressing scene where everyone's becoming a DJ. Anyway, sorry 'bout the off-topic.


----------



## Jakke

Jakke said:


> Just a regular Saturday evening:



Wasn't going to address this, but since I woke up to neg-rep from it, I'll go ahead anyway. Yes, this is an irrelevant picture, but I posted this in the wrong thread, and when I discovered it, it was too late for me to edit. I haven't put a correction in this thread until now since everyone had been gracious enough to ignore it.

Just to clear a few things out, and as compensation, here is one from our latest gig:


----------



## Tugberk

Industrial Size Fatfinger:


----------



## heregoesnothing

Dickicker said:


> Here is a few



what guitar is that?!


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

THIS IS SPARTAAAA.


----------



## heregoesnothing

ibanezgitarrero said:


> THIS IS SPARTAAAA.



DAT FRETBOARD


----------



## patata

Tugberk said:


> Industrial Size Fatfinger:



Is your parrot able to talk?
I think I saw the same spiece swearing his guts out here in Greece on a pet shop.


----------



## 77zark77

Can parrots growl ?


----------



## Tugberk

patata said:


> Is your parrot able to talk?
> I think I saw the same spiece swearing his guts out here in Greece on a pet shop.



Yes, he is able to talk, sing, swear, laugh, whistle, battlecry. His favorite quotes are "Let me tell you something pendejo" and "Nobody ....s with the Jesus" from the movie "The Big Lebowski". He can also imitate the HEV Suit sounds from Half Life such as "major fracture detected"

Currently I'm working on him to get a 440 hz A note and "Fus Ro Dah" when I ask.




77zark77 said:


> Can parrots growl ?



If you buy an African Grey, Cockatoo or Macaw, the first thing your parrot do will be growling for 5-6 hours a day. Mine still growls at everybody except me and my gf.


----------



## phaja_

ESP - LTD MH 1000 NT.


----------



## hk_golgatha

It's easily the most metal pic of myself with a six.
Though it's my beat up little Epiphone Les Paul I've had since I started playing (now it's my open tuning guitar)...


----------



## FallOfHumanity

My PRS Custom 24 Ltd (and I) rock a local stage. Probably the only good pic I have of her and I together. Not really "metal" though.


----------



## Luafcm

Danny Sheppard Photography


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Gettin' all sweaty and crankin' out a solo on my Ibanez ART100:


----------



## Govan Emmanuel

ibanezgitarrero said:


> THIS IS SPARTAAAA.



Full pics of the guitar please!


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

Govan Emmanuel said:


> Full pics of the guitar please!


OK, I'll put up pics in the 6-string section (aka "Standard Guitars") soon.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

SoundsOfAtlas said:


> My PRS Custom 24 Ltd (and I) rock a local stage. Probably the only good pic I have of her and I together. Not really "metal" though.








Andy from Parks and Rec?


----------



## heregoesnothing

^
Holy shit that is surprisingly accurate!


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Veritech Zero

Not a fan of the whole, 'it looks like all I do is have my eyes glued to my fretboard look', but the lighting makes it look bad ass I think.


----------



## Lionel Draco

With my ESP Arrow and some sick PRS Guitars at the back


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## ittoa666

Back in the day (aka 2010 with beard and hair).


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

ok. now for some more serious photos.




















i'm too metal to act serious


----------



## bannyd




----------



## StivO2005

Me at the center (red PRS). In &#346;wiebodzin (Poland) with giant Jesus (33m tall).


----------



## RickSchneider

Nothing's more metal than laughing


----------



## Repsak




----------



## Luafcm




----------



## matisq




----------



## Veritech Zero

I have a new favorite courtesy of our show last night  Grr...


----------



## goldsteinat0r




----------



## Debris

Here are the most metal pics of me and my Ibby....the hair...isn't mine. It's a Halloween wig. The guys I was playing with earlier are like 30 years older than me, so they brought it and said I could look their age...makes me wanna grow my hair out though! Haha!!


----------



## Charvel7string

How metal am I playing with Phil


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Are those eagle inlays or are those old - school space invader inlays?


----------



## 77zark77

matisq said:


>


 
Parallelism


----------



## Daeniel

Live with No Forgiveness last december in Italy!


----------



## dr_kotasz

@ concert:

WTF is going on there??? 






sleep-soloing


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## sszemer




----------



## AryaBara

New Single Coming Soon










My other band


----------



## Sasquatch

time ago..with my beloved LP Custom Silverburst:



Uploaded with ImageShack.com



Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Kride

http://www.facebook.com/twistedact


----------



## Blasphemer

This just in:




Angry noises and white guitars.


----------



## Uno Mas

Here is a picture of me at a show at Sam Ash Music. I know I don't look like the most metal guy, but the feeling is there.


----------



## feraledge

Old pic. I haven't done much musically exciting in years. LTD MH400NT. Long gone, but great work horse guitars.


----------



## Noir

One with the Custom




Another with the V


----------



## nikolix

From my last band. It was a rock band however I pumped it up to the borders of metal.

A general comment: never spend too much time in bands that are not 100% your kind of music. Delays you from what you really like to play.

Also Epiphone les paul special II. A bit crapy guitar but took me through many lives. So happy with my ESP now...


----------



## Danny McMartin

https://soundcloud.com/dannymcmartin


----------



## andawe

Not super metal, but my favorite live pic


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Noir said:


> One with the Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another with the V


This post wins this thread.


----------



## I Voyager

One of my bands opened up for Madball a couple of months ago. Pretty cool shot.


----------



## MemphisHawk

This is about as metal as I get. I love the music, I guess I'm not into the style


----------



## Blasphemer

Because it's not metal unless you're screaming, right?


----------



## Luafcm

I retired my minty KV2 so that it stays minty! I'll sure miss her live, but it's time to move on.

Time for the cheapy but killer VBT700 to step in


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

MemphisHawk said:


> This is about as metal as I get. I love the music, I guess I'm not into the style


I love fathead strats.


----------



## Kride

From a recent show with Concrete Icon


----------



## NickVicious24

^very nice, loving the gibby explorer


----------



## ghostred7

Not very Metal...but this is a shot from a shoot I've had laying around...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

ghostred7 said:


> Not very Metal...but this is a shot from a shoot I've had laying around...



Where do you find the time to play guitar next to cooking meth?


----------



## ghostred7

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Where do you find the time to play guitar next to cooking meth?



Multi-tasking 

I'm actually trying to figure out best way to do a Walter costume for Dragoncon this year (I actually *do* wear glasses too lol). My likeness to him will be revisited


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

ghostred7 said:


> Multi-tasking
> 
> I'm actually trying to figure out best way to do a Walter costume for Dragoncon this year (I actually *do* wear glasses too lol). My likeness to him will be revisited



There ya go:


----------



## japs5607

Taken at our gig last Friday.


----------



## Thanatopsis

MemphisHawk said:


> This is about as metal as I get. I love the music, I guess I'm not into the style



What is that large metal contraption you're standing in front of?


----------



## Kride

From last saturday with Concrete Icon


----------



## 3trv5u

The last picture ever of me playing guitar in my death metal/deathcore band (doing vocals now)
Ibanez RGR321EX with white EMGs


----------



## 3trv5u

ghostred7 said:


> Not very Metal...but this is a shot from a shoot I've had laying around...
> [pic of walter with a guitar]



That's a nice Meth Paul you have there


----------



## Jou




----------



## RickSchneider

Two photos from my last gig which I love (almost as much as I love my new RGA)


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

me hovering over the crowd like a creep


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Here's one my band mate took the day I got my Gibson SGJ, he got a new camera & wanted to do a "photo shoot" for my new guitar  I really like his pics though, he wants to be a photographer someday


----------



## blister7321

me with my tremonti se
either my lady took it or our other guitarists mom did lol


----------



## JoeyBTL

Reminiscing about my metal hair...


----------



## James_D_Trunks

At my most epicnesz


----------



## decrepittom

This Jackson got stolen by a former band mate. Gotta love being a musician.


----------



## Nitrobattery

There are some pretty cool shots of my Caparison Angelus HGS in this video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-h33hFylyM


----------



## Drusas

My band Suppressive Fire had it's first show last night. 

I'm on the left with the Bernie Rico Vixen, bottom pic is my custom painted LTD JH-600 Hanneman.


----------



## edsped




----------



## reckoner

My band Neck of the Woods from Vancouver just qualified for the Wacken Metal Battle Canadian Finals in Toronto! Pretty stoked. We play June 7th and if we win they send us to Germany... One band from Canada goes and plays opening night.


----------



## I Voyager

A couple from my band Detriment's album release show opening for Cruel Hand. Killer night. (Wish I had better quality versions of the pics though :/ )


----------



## Razzy




----------



## ibanice

With ibanez JPM


----------



## Metallipea

This is not maybe the most metal picture of me, but it has the most metal guitar I have right now, before I start my seven string build  It features My first self made electric and it still works it´s a....s off - stays in tune, make´s a lot of beautiful noise and all that kind of stuff too


----------



## Metallipea

This is my band mate (Kristjan Kannukene), torturing my latest build on stage


----------



## espmetalhead

There's some great pics in this thread! Here's a couple of mine


----------



## wiretap

From Moscow, Russia, recently..


----------



## Ashstrodamus

Already posted in the 6 string guitar pics, but it definitely qualifies for here.


----------



## 77zark77

Ashstrodamus said:


> Already posted in the 6 string guitar pics, but it definitely qualifies for here.



not usually quote in this thread but wth is that USA custom ?
looks like a "music of the sphere" 

Gorgeous makes me Jealous !


----------



## Ashstrodamus

77zark77 said:


> not usually quote in this thread but wth is that USA custom ?
> looks like a "music of the sphere"
> 
> Gorgeous makes me Jealous !


That's the one.


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## gunslingerjh

Some months ago in Avelgem, Belgium


----------



## MattThePenguin

That one with the LTD, that was a fun night but I will never forget to stretch before a show again. Serious bangover


----------



## thedarknightshreds

Not sure how metal, but here we go
Edit: Showing off one of the most annoying parts of my truly amazing SG, the half and half quilt top


----------



## ben_hurt

Gigging in St Louis


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

Me playing in my band Terraforming a buddy was taking pictures for us at this bowling alley we're actually playing there again tonight haha


----------



## DownTuner

From last weekend. Had a super phun tyme.


----------



## guitarxtc

Me with my custom made Ibanez


----------



## Pikka Bird

I guess these are sorta metal:











Featuring my chromed-out (mirror-foiled) RG1570.


----------



## beerandbeards

When I had hair!


----------



## DownTuner

Guitar wanking phun tymes:


----------



## Berti_smb

I was screaming the shit out of myself that gig


----------



## Mprinsje

People were impressed (or so they told us), we were just not really well fitted on the bill that night. That's why everyone in the background looks like "eh"


----------



## Luafcm

let em fly!


----------



## MT2

Few of mine from last few years back...


----------



## Tho

Here's me with my band Bodyfarm. First pic is from Mass Deathtruction festival (Belgium) with Death (To All) and the second and third are at Summer Breeze festival (Germany)


----------



## Slamrish

At a show a few years ago, someone pouring a beer down my throat for me. I almost drowned.


----------



## Metallipea




----------



## H-K

*With my band "Drinking Skull" 1992...*


----------



## aciek_l

Well, maybe not really metal, but it's hard to get really metal while being just a bedroom warrior. ;D


----------



## sonofabias

Live' a few years ago on theatre row in NYC at " Don't Tell Mama " with my band Mary Magdalene . It was a hot summer night in the city , this clubs under a theatre on 48th street . My singer threw a chair across the stage cutting my right leg , I kept playing while bleeding then fired him when we finished our set . If that's not Metal , what the f..... is ? LMAO


----------



## SamRussell

I don't have many good shots on stage, I had this taken recently though, for the cover photo of some music books I released:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Tho said:


> Here's me with my band Bodyfarm. First pic is from Mass Deathtruction festival (Belgium) with Death (To All) and the second and third are at Summer Breeze festival (Germany)



Always nice to meet a fellow Dutchman!


----------



## Rotatous

At practice -


----------



## p0ke

I guess this is quite metal:






Taken last thursday  I believe this one's a GoPro screenshot, which is why the neck of my guitar looks bent.

This one's quite metal too, we look like almost like a death metal band in this one


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998

Here's mine from a photo shoot I did with a local photographer! Not sure how metal this is, but it's all I got lol.


----------



## Kride

From a not so recent gig with LTD EXP-300 (trem and set neck)


----------



## sinlapse13

https://scontent-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=829ec02af79ded32a506b6444855c2ad&oe=55821066


----------



## DownTuner

From last weekend when my band were supporting Evergrey:


----------



## Underworld

Not really metal, as I mostly play rock these days anyway! FYI, this is clearly not my day-to-day look


----------



## asher

Tasty guitar 

Love how the lighting makes it match your jeans


----------



## Papski

Not really a metal pic of me, but my guitar is helping it!


----------



## BucketheadRules

This isn't very metal but I don't really play metal live tbh. Here's me and my Tokai:


----------



## Arkeion

wiretap said:


> From Moscow, Russia, recently..



Good to see an Arkansas dude representing in Russia! Kill it!


----------



## DCIF_Jamie

The first 3 are from when we opened for hed pe and alien ant farm, the last one is from when we opened for courage my love. Photos by Noah Coffman


----------



## RLG167

Me with my BCR Warlock Core I got last month. My vocalist took it during band practice


----------



## rockstarazuri




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

At Montréal with my band Abitabyss


----------



## TheFranMan




----------



## Breeding The Spawn




----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Working on a new demo


----------



## ghostred7

Not very Metal, but from the show this passed Saturday night....


----------



## Blytheryn

Here's a pic that was taken of me by some random photographer before I went on stage for the 100GuitarsfromHel event in Helsinki a few weeks ago:


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Blytheryn said:


> Here's a pic that was taken of me by some random photographer before I went on stage for the 100GuitarsfromHel event in Helsinki a few weeks ago:



Love the Storm of the Light's Bane shirt, where'd you get it?


----------



## Blytheryn

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Love the Storm of the Light's Bane shirt, where'd you get it?



Man, you wouldn't believe how often I get asked that!  I bought it at this store in Stockholm called Rockzone. They have a website too, so that's definitely worth a google. The colors really look vibrant in person, love the purple hues.


----------



## dlsmith976

A crappy pic, but it's all I have atm.


----------



## Tyranize518

With my band Tyranize, don't remember what show this was


----------



## soylentgreene

I call this Living Room Jam


----------



## Fraz666

With my big love, a '92 Flying V


----------



## metallidude3




----------



## Berti_smb

Me with 2008 Gibson SG Special Ebony (all stock) tuned to B standard with daddario 13-59 set. Going into Boss NS-2 and Boss HM-2 and into crunch channel of Randall RD100 head and Marshall 4x12" with v30s and g12t-75s


----------



## Kride




----------



## Josh Delikan

This was me on stage in Gothenburg a couple of years ago, playing my ESP Eclipse in Dark Purple Satin.

God mode well and truly activated.


----------



## Kride

Another from latest gig


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I always dug this one, since i hate most pics of myself...


----------



## 72Martin0

Maybe not metal, but I was having a good time!


----------



## NicePants

This was me playing a gig at a local bar called Piano's with some friends. Think it was May 31st 2010. It was lots of fun. The bar closed down like in 2012 though. Got lots of memories of playing at that place, not all of them fond. lol


----------



## DeadSuspect

I know It's supposed to be pictures, but I thought I could share my 6-string video, since at the beginning of the video there's a small footage showing my pod x3 pro and my custom made 6-string:

youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXx8UJFrR24

dailymotion: music free | Dave Melo - Eyes On The Prize | stock music | rock - Video Dailymotion

Vimeo: https://vimeo.com/stockmusicmaker



Let me know what you think  thanks guy!


----------



## Dantas

Kinda more post hardcore / mathcore with this band, but still metal in a way


----------



## ZXIIIT

Soundcheck





Performing


----------



## abeigor

Live at the Cactus Club in San Jose in about 2000.


----------



## abeigor

wiretap said:


> From Moscow, Russia, recently..



Killer shots! Reminds me how much I like that Phoenix shape. Did ESP discontinue those?


----------



## Bartrock

https://flic.kr/p/cTgAPC

Me with over a 100 tons of metal and my Ibanez RG870.


----------



## michu123PL

Metal AF





Disclaimer: The guitar is not mine. Yet


----------



## Reverend Chug

Here is a pic of me playing my old USA Jackson King V, opening up for Soulfly on 1-29-14.


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## phaja_

I love my telecaster!


----------



## crackout




----------



## Element0s




----------



## crackout

One more. The sniper kind.


----------



## narad

crackout said:


> One more. The sniper kind.



Aaaaaand shot by a cop.


----------



## Element0s

from a gig in June at Vancouver's Funky Winkerbeans. Playing with my band Gatekeeper


----------



## thefyn

1989. A real skull the singer stole from medical school. Messed up when I think about it. At 19 you don't. Think. 

thrasshhhhhh

If you want to hear us...MySpace is all that remains. I uploaded it for nostalgia feels. 

https://myspace.com/seasonsendthrash/music/songs


----------



## Shroony

Maybe it's not VERY "metal", but I like this pic.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

With Abitabyss, as my alter ego, Henri the fisherman!


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine




----------



## crackout

After work noodling.


----------



## Lindmann




----------



## Tumbleweed

Shooting the music video for my band called Buffalo Rampage that was never done then


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## abeigor

Zombie13 said:


>


Love that guitar.


----------



## smokiekouki

All ya'll making me want to grow my hair out


----------



## ZXIIIT

abeigor said:


> Love that guitar.


Thanks! It's simple and sounds great!


----------



## Stooly

Old pictures with my band Spawn


----------



## abeigor

Total sucker for the red Jackson logos.


----------



## Stooly

abeigor said:


> Total sucker for the red Jackson logos.


That was a USA Kelly I got in 1990 or so. It had binding around the fret ends and no route under the Floyd (could only whammy down), kind of a unique Jackson. I kick myself for trading that one for a Mesa dual rec (rackmount) and cab.


----------



## Blytheryn

Stooly said:


> Old pictures with my band Spawn


This pic looks old school as shit. Love it!


----------



## Milchek

Newbie here, but here is an oldie:


----------



## Fierce_Swe




----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## ThisBrokenMachine




----------



## Mikey666




----------



## Mikey666




----------



## Ye Black Knight

*Verily, ye axe of mine most erotic GAS fantasies, goodly Mikey666! Sadly, no longer forged.
'Tis mine hope thee treat'eth this axe well: with Thrash, Grind, Doom, Power and more Thrash!

This post now concludeth!*


----------



## lewis

Zombie13 said:


>



I recently watched your Youtube vid on this guitar build/modification etc. Whether it turned out to be real mahogany or not, the guitar still looks unreal and sounded sweet after the upgrades.

You may have to let me know which Chinese company you used!


----------



## ZXIIIT

lewis said:


> I recently watched your Youtube vid on this guitar build/modification etc. Whether it turned out to be real mahogany or not, the guitar still looks unreal and sounded sweet after the upgrades.
> 
> You may have to let me know which Chinese company you used!



As far as the wood, the world will never know!

The company/builder was listed under the description, thank you for watching, will have a new video on the current condition/upgrades this guitar has had.


----------



## Descent




----------



## Sogradde

Finally I can have a proper stage picture of my blue Ibby and me.


----------



## Sogradde

Okay so apparently I cannot edit my post anymore...


----------



## DaemonRage

View media item 485
Moi, playing in a Metallica Tribute, Edmonton Feb 2016 (Short Lived due to tradename infringement) trying to look "Metal". Yes that is a Legator and yes those are Marshall stacks behind me. Marshalls belonged to the Headliners that evening, BC/DC (AC/DC Tribute)


----------



## sezna

pretty metal i think


----------



## Albake21

Nothing more metal than my employee photo at my new job.


----------



## Jobam-Martins




----------



## failsafe




----------



## NoodleFace




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Before work practice!!


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Waaaaayyy back in the day. I fucking hated that guitar. Gibson LP studio yuck.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Love this guitar though. Sleeper.


----------



## DaemonRage

First gig with my new band Syryn using my new Jackson USA Kelly KE2


----------



## Headache




----------



## BlackSG91

Headache said:


> View attachment 62570



Cool picture 80's_Metal.


;>)/


----------



## Headache

And another.


----------



## Open Lane




----------



## Breeding The Spawn

King V I got a few weeks ago.


----------



## Iron1




----------



## lewis




----------



## MikeyLHolm




----------



## ZeppelinOfADown

A couple days ago I was decsending into the madness of Mick Thomson's style and playing riffs from Slipknot's Psychosocial. I decided to try and headbang while I played because I had never really tried it before. Really wanted to get into it. But I don't know how they do it. I sucked.


----------



## Stentorian

Metal as fudge. She has Dimarzio Titans nao


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Catalyst Collide

^^^^^^^^^^^

I haven't gone through this whole thread, but that has to be at least top 5, if not top 3 for most metal pic in this thread. +666 points


----------



## lewis




----------



## Glades

Is that a lacs RGR7?


----------



## lewis

Glades said:


> Is that a lacs RGR7?


Is this question aimed at me dude?

If so, no haha.

Its a RGR321EX 6 string, and i added locking tuners, installed a pickguard, Ebonized the fretboard and put Brushed Steel Fishman Moderns in it.


----------



## Glades

lewis said:


> Is this question aimed at me dude?
> 
> If so, no haha.
> 
> Its a RGR321EX 6 string, and i added locking tuners, installed a pickguard, Ebonized the fretboard and put Brushed Steel Fishman Moderns in it.



Oh hahah, for some reason I saw a 7th string.


----------



## Descent




----------



## Descent

lewis said:


> View attachment 67942
> 
> 
> View attachment 67943



Sorry man, those 2 singers in the middle = totally unmetal


----------



## lewis

Descent said:


> Sorry man, those 2 singers in the middle = totally unmetal


Haha 
I will let you off


----------



## Mprinsje

I am very cute.






I do like this picture, love that guitar as well.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## lewis

Supporting Monuments in my band Enenra







Credit ALG Photography


----------



## Ascension

Pinky Well



__ Ascension
__ Jul 25, 2019


----------



## fps

Mprinsje said:


> I am very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like this picture, love that guitar as well.



Cool picture, very cool. What's the guitar?


----------



## Mprinsje

fps said:


> Cool picture, very cool. What's the guitar?



It's a Kramer 450g, the neck is aluminium. Made somewhere between 1976 and 1980. It is the heaviest guitar I have ever played, by far. Even heavier than my bands bass players Peavey T40 bass.


----------



## littlebadboy

Snipped from one of my videos on my YouTube, would it count?


----------



## fps

Mprinsje said:


> It's a Kramer 450g, the neck is aluminium. Made somewhere between 1976 and 1980. It is the heaviest guitar I have ever played, by far. Even heavier than my bands bass players Peavey T40 bass.



Damn that's heavy!!


----------



## Acaciastrain360

[QUOTE

(btw, the Xs on my hand are because i was under 21 when the pics were taken, and that's the venue's indication of under-21-ness)

[/QUOTE]
nothing wrong with the Edge!


----------



## crackout




----------



## Metropolis

Nerd with the Ibanez


----------



## crackout




----------



## ExplorerMike

Here’s a couple from the other night with my ‘84 Explorer.


----------



## John

I don't have very many live pictures, unfortunately. Hopefully, this will suffice.


----------



## Niilz




----------



## BlackSG91

Unwinding after a stellar concert!







;>)/


----------



## Ross82

From back in the day.....


----------



## Eldprov

Me a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ascension




----------



## AlvaroHetf




----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

From our last show downtown Toronto in early March. Glad we got in one last one before Covid-19 took over.
My '07 RG550 (20th Anniversary Reissue) with a Dimarzio CL / LF combo.


----------



## 77zark77

@Ascension 
I like the 2 first pics 'cos of the same expression separated by years (don't want to say decades to be offensive)


----------



## BlackSG91

My Great Puddy Kat iz thine most METAL!!!







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> From our last show downtown Toronto in early March. Glad we got in one last one before Covid-19 took over.
> My '07 RG550 (20th Anniversary Reissue) with a Dimarzio CL / LF combo.



Wow...you look handsome...I used to live in Brampton. Now I live in Oshawa...if you want to PM me?


;>)/


----------



## kerryymm




----------



## BlackSG91

ExplorerMike said:


> Here’s a couple from the other night with my ‘84 Explorer.
> View attachment 75814
> View attachment 75815









;>)/


----------



## ExplorerMike

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 81863
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



I always flame throw my lawn, how’d you know?!


----------



## canuck brian

My friend Brittany looks way cooler on stage than I do.


----------



## Thorshammer1980

3 pics of me in the past. Early 2000s. With and without the viking beard. 
One pic of me playing an Ibanez that I don't even own anymore. Can't remember the model.
One pic of me just playing my room playing my B.C. Rich Kit Rae JrV with SD Livewire bridge pick up.
One pic of me playing a show with my old band Predatory Mindset (disbanded 2005). My B.C. Rich acrylic series clear with EMG Kerry King set.


----------



## Thorshammer1980

3 pics of me in the past. Early 2000s. With and without the viking beard. 
One pic of me playing an Ibanez that I don't even own anymore. Can't remember the model.
One pic of me just playing my room playing my B.C. Rich Kit Rae JrV with SD Livewire bridge pick up. Notice the shotgun propped up against the wall. 
One pic of me playing a show with my old band Predatory Mindset (disbanded 2005). My B.C. Rich acrylic series clear with EMG Kerry King set.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Unedited still from last night's video shoot


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I miss this thread. Bumping because I want more contributions.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn




----------



## Lax

I only have dirty photos of those times, but 1999 black metal pic of myself


----------



## jonsick




----------



## soliloquy




----------



## crackout

Practice time with Kenobi.


----------

